# WARHAMMER 40K ( Miniatures and videogames )



## Seratuhl (May 12, 2007)

I love the Warhammer 40K series of miniatures and videogames...
I love playing Warhammer40K Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
^_^
Tau, Space Marines, and Chaos Space Marines rule!!!

FOR THE GREATER GOOD!!!!

FOR THE DARK GODS!!!!

FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!


----------



## psion (May 13, 2007)

I don't touch the minis (too rich for my blood) but I love the DoW series.  Tau and IG for the win!


----------



## Seratuhl (May 13, 2007)

>_<
I love the Tau but I despise the Imperial Guard...
They seem too.....human for me....


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 13, 2007)

Well... lets see:

-been into the hobby for the past 8 years
-former GW employee
-play 40k, fantasy, LOTR, spacehulk, bloodbowl and a bit of battlefleet gothic
-beat dawn of war, multiple times (including both expansions) 

Fav 40k army: Imperial Guard
Fav Fantasy army: Dark Elves
Fav model: Limited edition "Gimil sitting on Uruk"


Yeah... maybe I'm too into the hobby. If you want any specifics on which armies I play/army lists/ideas/strategies, just ask.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 13, 2007)

Hm....lets see now....how can you beat 4 INSANE difficulty imperial guard computer opponents?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 13, 2007)

In dawn of war? Ork boyz rush for the first 1, then boyz/stormboys to distract the second while I get some kanz and a dread up. Then, maybe a few looted lemans, maybe my warboss, and some nobz to clean up whatever. Thrown in the Mek, maybe a doc and some grots... WAAAAAGH!

But I don't really like Dawn of War that much compared to the real thing. Necrons are overpowered, as are orks, and eldar are underpowered. Maybe in the next patch they'll fix things up.

But I'll be looking forewards to the next one none the less. Dark Eldar and 'nids will definately be worth the wait.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 13, 2007)

I yearn to use the Tyranid in battle....heh....they remind me of me xenomorph brethren..


----------



## psion (May 16, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> >_<
> I love the Tau but I despise the Imperial Guard...
> They seem too.....human for me....



Exactly, they're just a bunch of normal guys sent in to kick ass with flak jackets and suped up flashlights (their lasguns.)Â Â Completely normal men forced to fight with demons, aliens, and super-powered human soldiers.Â Â "Difficult, that is to be certain, but His will be done!"


----------



## Option7 (May 16, 2007)

Actually it's not very likely they'd send Imperial Guard to sort out the Chaos Marines. Occasionally they get unlucky, but generally they'd send the loyal Marines to deal with that.


----------



## Litre (May 16, 2007)

"I love the Tau but I despise the Imperial Guard...
They seem too.....human for me...."

DUH.

ohnos da hyoomanz!!


----------



## psion (May 17, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Actually it's not very likely they'd send Imperial Guard to sort out the Chaos Marines. Occasionally they get unlucky, but generally they'd send the loyal Marines to deal with that.



Ah, but the IG does fight Chaos Marines at times.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (May 17, 2007)

Mainly, Guard fight chaos.

As odd as it may seem, 'tis true, as the cadian gate is what defends the eye of terror. The Dark Angels, Sons of Malace, and Iron Hands have planets near the gate also, but the enterance is definately a Guard thing.

Against a full scale war, I don't believe that Cadia could hold the chaos forces for too long without marine aid, but saying that "they don't send IG to foght chaos" is kinda... false.


----------



## Seydaschu (May 22, 2007)

Dude, Dawn of War rules!  It's, like, the only RTS I actually like playing.  WE ARE THE EMPEROR'S CHOSEN!  FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## Mega Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Good news everyone!

They recently announced they will start making a Warhammer 40K MMO soon. It will take sime time before it's done, but the Warhammer Fantasy will be coming out late this year or early next year to tide fans over until the 40K one is ready.


----------



## daemon00 (Jun 6, 2007)

Heee... my friend and I just started playing 40k tabletop. His Space Marines and my 'Nids, since we just expanded from Battle for MacCragge. It's lots of fun... as long as he doesn't roll five sixes in a row, like he has a habit of doing. Ah well.

We played DoW a lot before then, and I still play Dark Crusade every so often. I don't really care for Chaos myself, but gotta love the Boyz, and "Crush Them Under The Weight Of Our Corpses!" Imperial Guard, and Missle Spam Tau. Eldar are annoying to listen to, though they can be fun to play. Necrons, well, the opposite, no voice. Space Marines are eh, not bad, but not really me.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 13, 2007)

I love Necrons (im a big fan of undead things). I just cant play them online. Because apparently other people play necrons and their *bang* overpowered. When i Play em i cant do jack shit.
Id love to play the tabletop, but alas i'm way too poor.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 13, 2007)

Just got me Ork Codex a few weeks ago. Ain't got me no Boyz yet, though. But I'm gonna head ta Lubbock what ta get me some Boyz fer da WAAAAAGH!

But on a side note, I hate how everyone says "this race is over-powered". Obviously, your tactics simply don't work against them as effectively as you'd hoped they would.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 14, 2007)

Dawn of War is a friggen great game, some of the best voice acting ever, I love it. Oh, and 40k is the shit, too. 


---It is better to die for the Emperor than live for yourself---


----------



## psion (Jun 14, 2007)

CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> ---It is better to die for the Emperor than live for yourself---



The banner of Tau flies high.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 16, 2007)

I just remembered something ive wanted to know about the miniatures game, is the Imperial Guard in that as well? and i know by like adding stuff to the actual miniatures peices you add weapons and what not but are their special rules that apply to each group of a race/faction like the "blood angels" and "ultra marines". Also is it possible to make your own chapter of Space marines/chaos/orks/everything else?


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes the Imperial Guard are in it, and yes there are special rules for each chapter/army that give them a different level of uniqueness. You can make your own army, but I think you can only use it by the consent of the other player.

http://uk.games-workshop.com/warhammer40000/

*most* everything you need to know.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 18, 2007)

With Guard, actually, you can really do whatever you'd want. It's actually what (in my opinion) what makes them such a fun army. There's very few models, sadly, but that's where it gets fun, the conversion work.

One amazing Guard army, for example, that I'v seen was a Regiment from the planet of Tallarn, with the appropriate models, but was themed after The Talaban. The Roughriders (cavalry, basically for those who don't play the game) were all riding camels, all the models were in the stereotyped clothing, and the demolition charges were just men with dynamite strapped them themselves. Maybe offencive to some, but damn funny.

But yeah, Guard (and almost any army) can be COMPLETELY customizable. You don't just have to play Ultramarines or Blood Angels, you can create and customize your own unique chapters. You loose access to the chapter-specific special characters, but most of them are pretty hard to play with anyway.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 18, 2007)

My warhammer expereinces?

When 'm having a bad day in the city, andam feeling low, I'll go up to the WH shop, walk up to a table where a bunch of guys are playing, watch for abit and then sa, 'Hey, how does this work?'  And so begins the maddening flirting, you guys love it when a chick takes interest, and I love it when a guy takes interest in me  

The system works lol


otherwise, nah not my thing. But the little charcters are cute,some of them. I'm pretty sure that is derogative though, although it's not meant to be 

*end ramble*


----------



## Ray Kicio (Jun 18, 2007)

I play Dark Angels (A Chapter of the Space Marines for those who don't know) and Tau on the tabletop. I play Tau and IG in DoW.

Kind of funny, someone was saying that Eldar was underpowered. My group of friends has outlawed Eldar in our matchs for being 'too overpowered'. DoW has some balancing issues but it's a fantastic game.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 18, 2007)

really? i could have soo much fun with the IG then.... god i hate being poor... thanks for the info i may end up playing the tabletop at some point now


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's some advice if you go that route:
1) Don't bother with the expensive-as-hell GW paints. The stuff you can buy at Wal-mart or Hobby Lobby or where-ever works just as good, but you'll have to mix alot to get some of the colors you want. You'll also have to buy some actual model paints (such as Testors) for some of the colors, like brass and stuff.
2) Painting post-assembly is HARD. Painting pre-assembly is ANNOYING. Try each one and decide with what gives you the result you want with the least amount of hassle.
3) Hobby knives and needle-files. Buy them. Oh, and a  good set of sprue cutters. 
4) Get some liquid model cement with a precision applicator. These things are TINY, after-all.
5) Go out and buy an assortment of brushes: A broad one for painting large areas, a smaller round brush for general painting, and the tiniest freakin' brush you can find for the REALLY tiny stuff, like eyes. The one I use for uber-fine details is a Loew-Cornell 7650 Spotter brush from Hobby Lobby, which IS tiny, but I hear there's smaller.  ._.
6) Buy/find some small empty jars to store mixed colors in for consistency. I have a pot for every skin high-light for my Ork Boyz, and it beats mixing it over and over again.


Now that that's out of the way, I recently managed to kinda finish ONE Slugga Boy, just need to texture the base and paint the shirt/boots/pants.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good so far.

And its actually funny you bring up the Orks, all morning I've been painting up Borgut Facebeater ( a fantasy black ork hero for those who don't know)

Just gotta do a final highlight on the silver, then paint up the pile of skulls on which he stands (resin basing kits RULE).

If my bloody camera was working properly, I'd have pictures. Maybe some day...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 23, 2007)

And yeah, citadel paints and such are nice, but not a necessity.

And DO NOT buy clippers/glue/files/dice/rulers/tapes from GW. You can get it all for a lot cheaper elsewhere. GW charges $12 for a set of 4 files. I got 18 for $4 at Busybee. Dice can be bought anywhere, along with plastic cement and a good tapemeasure.

And for cutters for sprue, anything can work. Scissors work, twisting the hell out of the bitz does also. A knife can be used, but be careful if you do. I've had my fair share of cuts from careless sprue cleaning.

And if you can, invest in a cheap drummel. I use the rotary attatchments to file... saves boatloads of time. The grinders and cutters also make working with pewter and resin a lot faster and safer, just don't go inhaling any resin dust.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 23, 2007)

Twisting the bits can sometimes leave holes, which is bad unless you have access to modeling putty, which for the moment I don't. I generally snip it with cutters, trim the majority of it off with an X-acto knife, then file it to smooth it out and smooth-out the mold lines.
Also, newsflash: Games Workshop charges you out the ass for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 24, 2007)

Even the models are a ripoff generally. It does not cost Â£18 to make 10 plastic Space Marines. Bloody wallet rapists is what they are.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree there, definately. Remember, I used to work for them. 

That oh-so-special 60% staff discount can be used, and they STILL make a phophet. Basically, it costs by wieight. You know the bitz order catalogues? The ones that have $10 Canadian for a pack of 3 coffin shields? Staff gets ANY metal bitz for $.09 per ounce.

That $10 just turned into about 18 cents.

And plastics are the same, it's by weight. Ofcourse you can't bitz order plastics (battlewagon bitz lets you do it online, tho) but you get the idea.

And as I already said, the glue/clippers/dice/tape/paint/brushes are all overpriced. It's so much just because it's convenient.

It's just all fodder for the "core" sales (core meaning anything big, ie. batallions, battle forces, carrying cases, starter sets, paint sets, skullpass/battle for macragge, bunker memberships and white dwarf subscriptiong.

I probably shouldn't say too much more.


And update. Just started work again on some more Dark Angels. Woot, finally got my magnets in the mail. So, I now have my Force Commander drying after much drilling, glueing and greenstuffing.

So far he has the Veteran Sargeant robes and chest piece, 3 different heads (one of the non-bionic face with hood, one of the Lion Helm, and one of a greenstuffed skull helmed from a metal chaplain bike accessory), 3 backpacks (cool looking DA one with skulls for exhause vents, one jumppack, and one DA on with sword out the top), and enough excess arms for:

left hand:
-bolt pistol
-plasma pistol
-book (could be a holy relic, but just looks cool)
-power sword
-crozius

right hand:
-bolt pistol
-plasma pistol
-combat shield w/ bolt postol
-power sword

I may also make up one of the company standards from the Command Squad Sprue.

This means that I'll have a VERY customizable standard bearer, Chaplain with or without a jumppack, and a Commander with lots of weapon choices.

Also, I need to get the new codex to see what special swords he can be given, and I'll do them up appropreately. I'mm probably enter him into the upcoming Conflict: Vancouver this summer.


Any thoughts/advice/ideas would be GREAT. And if anyone has the codex already, some insight on wargear would be awesome.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 24, 2007)

I know a guy who collected Dark Angels for awhile, I don't know much about them, except that they can be a _very_ formidable force. (Then again, so can pretty much all of the 40k armies...).

Oh, and you can buy seperate plastic sprues.

It would be good if other miniature companies used the same scaling as Warhammer (I say it that way round, because pretty much all other ones are tiny and really hard to paint), 'cause that would open up so many conversion possibilities.

I was considering halting my IG army, in favour of creating a Space Pirate army from the Maelstrom. I don't know the logistics of this but I've got some pretty badass ideas for models...


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 24, 2007)

I hate the fact that Games Workshop charges so much for miniatures....

XD $175 DOLLARS FOR A TAU MEGAFORCE PACK?!

Do ye think GW would profit if they greatly decreased their prices?
I would lure more customers....

( Imagine a Space Marine 20 pack that only costs $5 ) XD


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I was considering halting my IG army, in favour of creating a Space Pirate army from the Maelstrom. I don't know the logistics of this but I've got some pretty badass ideas for models...



Maybe you should consider starting a "Lost and the Damned" force, then? It's basically IG turned evil, with a chaos lord as an HQ and being able to take allies from the chaos lists as well as IG and some new choices.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 24, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I hate the fact that Games Workshop charges so much for miniatures....
> 
> XD $175 DOLLARS FOR A TAU MEGAFORCE PACK?!
> 
> ...




Tell me about it. 16 Boyz for $35? If it were even just $15 that'd be a major improvement if you ask me.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 24, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they have their own codex or are they in Eye Of Terror? (I'd check but I have no idea where its gone...) Whatever I decide to do there'll be rules around somewhere ^_^


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 24, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They started from eye of terror, but you can get their rules from the GW website as a pdf. I'd link you, but I'm feeling lazy right now. Under the US site, Chaos page I believe.


----------



## Mikelus (Jun 27, 2007)

I was toying with ideas, take a squiggoth.... Give it imperial guard vehicle armor and weapons...   
nobody would let you use it probobly but that would be a damn sweet model.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 27, 2007)

I've actually thought of "comic relief" models to make. Like a battle-wagon with R/C monster-truck tires and 50 guns bolted all over it. Or putting an Ork Boy in a skirt and giving him blonde hair. Keep the combat boots, but everything else...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 27, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> I've actually thought of "comic relief" models to make. Like a battle-wagon with R/C monster-truck tires and 50 guns bolted all over it. Or putting an Ork Boy in a skirt and giving him blonde hair. Keep the combat boots, but everything else...



One of my favorites I've seen are the Ork Rockit Launchas. My one buddy did his all up with grots representing ammo-runts.

The work he did on one is just funny, though. He has the grot and the missile. Then grot then was cut and pinned, so it's sitting on top of it. Then, he used the helmet from the Cadian Shock Troops sprue and the wings from the vehicle assessory sprue. We now have a grot riding the rocket, armed only with an oversized (and damn funny) helmet.

But hey, Orks _are_ alphapsychers, maybe the wings will help him survive the landing.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 27, 2007)

Shoulda given the Grot a little cow-boy hat.
"YEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww....." *boom*


----------



## Option7 (Jun 27, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> They started from eye of terror, but you can get their rules from the GW website as a pdf. I'd link you, but I'm feeling lazy right now. Under the US site, Chaos page I believe.



I found it, and I decided that I'm gonna do it. I have some fuckin' sweet ideas too. Once I get started I'll post some pics (if the threads still going...)
Thanks for the idea, too, btw ^_^


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 27, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Shoulda given the Grot a little cow-boy hat.
> "YEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww....." *boom*



Sounds like a great idea, I'll pass it on to him for the next batch. Although he isn't too good with greenstuff yet. Hmm, maybe he'll steal a hat from Fingers (from the Last Chancers)...



			
				Option7 said:
			
		

> crabby_the_frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, and no problem. Yeah, it's a fun list. I've never actually played with it, but I've had several great games against it. And yeah, LOTS of conversion ideas. Mainly, using fantasy Ogres as the "Big Mutants" (you just get soooo many of em compared to buying pewter Ogryns), Catachan bitz mixed with Vampire Counts zombies for the plague zombies....

And yeah, I'll be looking foreward to pictures.


----------



## Option7 (Jun 27, 2007)

One of the ideas was a squad of traitors with pistols and CCWs, but with parts of their limbs replaced with skeletons from Fantasy and painted metallic. My initial idea was to use necrons but proportionatley, they're much bigger. As far as I know skeletons are about the same size as guardsmen.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, if you're going for cybernetic looking arms, the normal space marine arms go half decently with the cadian torsos. And you can bitz order form a local GW bionic arms, as normal.

And all citadel models are on the same scale. Back when I was working, I was told that it's just so players don't feel at a disadvantage for playing the army. A perfect example is the Marines vs. Guardsmen. Realistically, the tallest Guardsmen are around 6 and a half feet. Assuming that's the norm for the model scale, that means that a 9 foot marine would be a lot larger in scale model. Now how would you feel playing your guardsmen against an army of oversized marine models?

But give it a try. I do suggest using zombies over skeletons though, just because there's enough flesh on the model's arms to make it look nice without too much conversion work.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 29, 2007)

Not to mention tanks would be HUGE if everything was to scale, plus imagine Orks to scale with everybody. ._.
Also, I've come to find out you don't have to buy GW's expensive-ass paint, the stuff you can buy at Wal-Mart or Hobby Lobby that comes in plastic bottles (Apple Barrel and all those other fruity sounding names.  ) are just as good when watered down a little, though you'll have to mix to get some colors like Tin Bitz, and the metallic color selection is kinda crappy being limited to 4-5 kinds of gold, Bronze, Copper, Aluminum, Gunmetal, and 2-3 types of Silver. But there's a shit-load of variety for all the other colors, so finding a GW equivalent isn't too hard. Old Ivy makes a perfect Dark Angels Green. ^_^


----------



## Chryseus (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not too interested in the miniatures, though i admit i've enjoyed pretty much every single warhammer game so far, except few of the older ones  dawn of war, winter assault, dark crusade, and the more middleage game called mark of chaos. Oh yeah, nothing like some fantasy-scifi-strategy gaming


----------



## Zero_Point (Jun 30, 2007)

Finally, I got my first Slugga Boy done. All he needs now is a top-coat. ^_^


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jun 30, 2007)

Lookin good. 

I would post some of my work, but the camera usage is still limited. I'll try using a video camera when I get back from work tonight, naybe I'll get an individual frame that looks nice.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 1, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Lookin good.
> 
> I would post some of my work, but the camera usage is still limited. I'll try using a video camera when I get back from work tonight, naybe I'll get an individual frame that looks nice.



Unless it's really old it should have a still button. Most of them do these days.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jul 1, 2007)

I win!

Just gonna take some pics now. I'm doing up one of my Emperor's Children, Burgot Facebeater, a few guardsmen, my now fully magnetized Dark Angels commander, and one of my Templars.


----------



## Mikelus (Jul 5, 2007)

Currently im adding custom badges and banners to my DoWC armies, I redbull logo for a badge and a cup of coffe for a banner. Epic, to say the least


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 8, 2007)

I like to buy in bulk, especially since I'll be mixing paints to achieve different effects. That way if I screw up it's no big loss, just go spend $.80 on another bottle of Gunmetal metallic and I'm good to go. Besides, that little tiny 10mL can you get from GW doesn't last long, even just for metal high-lights. It's also especially good for colors that I use alot, like black, dark green (Orks! Orks! Orks! Orks! Orks!), and red (red onez go fastah!).


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, I did something that I feel to be rather epic.
I'm sure you've all heard about the Rocket-Propelled Chainsaw?
I made one for my Orks. ^_^


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

Woooo!!!! Photos are up!

And 'till I get them all posted online, I'll attatch them as well, attatchments. 

Here's one of my Templars, my Termi-chaplain known as "Nicodemus".


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

Another pic:

Burgot Facebeater!!!!!!


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

One of my Catachan veterans...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

A few of my Storm Troopers...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

One of my Cadian Shock Troopers...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

And I'll end up with my gold-plated white dwarf. Not really painted, but damn cool. (Won it from GW's "White Dwarf Day", btw).

I'll do some more when I find a good way to post them, this works, but my internet's running rather slow right now. Maybe tommorow I'll post some of my noise marines...


So, tell me what you think.


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice.... 

Say, did you hear about the new chaos codex?

 The new chaos terminators and Possessed marines look better than before..

I hope they add new heavy units for Tau for the " Apocalypse " expansion...


----------



## webkilla (Aug 24, 2007)

they're relaesing a GW made plastic-kit for Baneblades for apocalypse... so guess what my imperial guard armored company (pure tanks) is getting?

anyways, i've been playing warhammer fantasy/40k for a good 7 or 8 years now i think - and i've got the following:

over 3000 points worth of Skaven in warhammer fantasy, with EVERYTHING as well as all the special characters... i kill-kill things for the horned rat with my 60+ clanrat regiment with skreaming bell (so they're immune to psych and get to be led by a lvl4 wizard) ratling guns are for love

then i got a lot of 40K stuff

over 2000 points of Dark Eldar, including the big 2000 point requirement special char (think fast skimmer with 14/14/14 that can melee like a dreadnaught)

over 1500 points of Tau, from the 'Iktank sept, led by O'Hell and El'ectric

overr 1800 points of imperial guard pure tank army (just seven or eight pieces to move, super fast games!)

add to that one of my sisters then boyfriends, now ex, dumped ALL his old warhammer gear on me... think stuff for over ONE THOUSAND $$$ - includes, I think, a lizardmen army, small dwarf army, small bretonia army, some undeads, some necromunda, a wood elf army, the elf prince on DRAGON, the bretonia king on hippogrif... and no, hardly any of this has been painted - its just sitting in storage... but some day i will do the dragon, just for kicks


----------



## Dead-Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

i used to play 40k, but wasn't patient enouph to paint my army -.-
and they cost a SHITLOAD


----------



## webkilla (Aug 24, 2007)

tiem for pics!

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/SkavenCommand-1.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/seraph005.jpg - super customized O'Shova tau special char... wip

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/TAU009.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/tau002.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/Skaven002.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/army003-1.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o194/alemly/pennyarcadePWN.jpg - this one's in because its true... WAR is coming


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Nice....
> 
> Say, did you hear about the new chaos codex?
> 
> I hope they add new heavy units for Tau for the " Apocalypse " expansion...



Why, yes, I have indeed seen the new codex *flips through it, as he has a copy right here* . Some VERY nice stuff, although they've butchered the 4 colors quite a bit. But hey, I can still use my niose marines, so it's alright. They killed off the Alpha Legion, also... D: 

And by the way... OMFG CHAOS TERMINATORS AE ONLY 30 POINTS!!!!!! They come with power swords instead of fists, but you can still buy 'em fists if you really wanna. And Deamon Princes are amazing and a bargain at 110 points with sooo many default upgrades.

That's all I'm saying for now.  I'll share some more info later, I'm technically not supposed to have a copy yet, not to mention leaking the stats to the public.

And thanks, I try. I'll get some more pics up soon.

And as is, Tau don't have anything new. But, Apocalypse lets you completely ignor the force organization chart, so you can have 30 hammerheads if you'd want. Or LOTS of battlesuits, or Kroot, or Gnarloks.......



			
				webkilla said:
			
		

> they're relaesing a GW made plastic-kit for Baneblades for apocalypse... so guess what my imperial guard armored company (pure tanks) is getting?
> 
> anyways, i've been playing warhammer fantasy/40k for a good 7 or 8 years now i think - and i've got the following:
> 
> ...



Yes, now we can all buy baneblades for the low, low cost of only $120 canadian...  I plan to get atleast 2 for my guard, and one for my chaos.

And that's a lot of models. Especially the fantasy. And lucky you for the free models, thats quite a lot of money there. I wish people would give _me_ free junk like that...

But cool, cool, and I'd love to see that dragon prince once you get it painted up. And since you've got the armored company going, they're also releasing a new leman russ pack. It's 3 lemans, plus some special sprues to make a command tank that looks wicked cool.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 24, 2007)

a baneblade for chaos??????????

and 30 hammerheads?

I CAME!


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 24, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> a baneblade for chaos??????????
> 
> and 30 hammerheads?
> 
> I CAME!



Yes, it is true. As things are, not only will IG have access to Baneblades, but so will Marines, Orks, and Chaos.

And yeah, no force orginazation charts makes it a lot more fun. I myself plan to mass sentinels, since I now technically have unlimited fast attack choices. Or mass heavy choices, whichever works.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm actually not too fond of the idea of so many armies having the baneblade. Although I guess it does make sense.
What's also good is that it's now in plastic!

I've seen the possessed marines too, they look so awesome!

Oh, and crabby, that's some pretty nice painting skills, although I didn't think the faces were too good on the IG. I find it's better to drybrush the skin colour so that the lines and wrinkles stay intact. Or do an undercoat of say elf flesh, then drybrush some dwarf flesh and add a flesh wash over the whole thing.

Still haven't got enough money to start my Lost and the Damned army, btw Â¬_Â¬


----------



## FoxToy (Oct 29, 2007)

Can I revive this thread?  O.O

So I hear among you that there is interest in apocolypse...anyone got any questions?


BTW here are some of my nids ^_^


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 29, 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!









Any my rocket-propelled chainsaw and Lancer Boyz are done, just need ta get some pikshas.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn...If I only had my digital camera....I would be able to counter that orky force with my UBER expensive Tau force consisting of:

15 HAMMERHEAD GUNSHIPS

6 SKYRAY GUNSHIPS

8 PIRANHA SKIMMERS

60 FIREWARRIORS

25 STEALTHSUITS

10 CRISIS BATTLESUITS

5 BROADSIDE BATTLESUITS

2 TAU COMMANDERS

1 CUSTOM TAU BATTLESUIT COMMANDER ( Whom I named "Shas O' Sera )

<_< Apocalypse time...

I got most of my reinforcements from my friends...who are extremely rich!!!! XD


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 30, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> <_< Apocalypse time...
> 
> I got most of my reinforcements from my friends...who are extremely rich!!!! XD




Hmmm... lets see:

2x Bandblade
3x Hellhound
6x Leman Russ
1x Leman Russ Demolisher
15x Sentinel
300x Guardsmen
50x IG Veterans
22x Last Chancers
20x Stormtroopers
6x Ogryns
1x Yarrick
5x Commissar
1x Senior Heroic Officer

Bring it on!!!!!!     (though the majority of above list is not fully painted yet...) And I recieve reinforcements from myself, 'cuz I spend too much on Warhammer.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 30, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O_O
I need more reinforcements
No....

I need a Tau Manta Missile Destroyer!!!


----------



## FoxToy (Oct 30, 2007)

Awww...were my nids that insignificant?

Hehe, here a pic of my partly done Hell Hammer.


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 30, 2007)

FoxToy said:
			
		

> Awww...were my nids that insignificant?
> 
> Hehe, here a pic of my partly done Hell Hammer.



We love your Nids!!!! 

And that Hell Hammer looks nice ^_^


----------



## FoxToy (Oct 30, 2007)

Heh, it was partly sarcasm (though you wouldn't know) 

I get a lot of comments on my nids and it kinda of gets annoying which is why this time it was wierd not to immediately hear OMG! YOUR A PAINT GOD! (Which I'm not)


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 30, 2007)

Mikelus said:
			
		

> I just remembered something ive wanted to know about the miniatures game, is the Imperial Guard in that as well? and i know by like adding stuff to the actual miniatures peices you add weapons and what not but are their special rules that apply to each group of a race/faction like the "blood angels" and "ultra marines". Also is it possible to make your own chapter of Space marines/chaos/orks/everything else?




Are there Guard... OH YES!!!! Haven't you seen my pictured on the previous page? (Okay, there's few of my guard)
And yes, there are different "regiments" (guard word meaning the same as SM chapter), such as the Cadian Shock Troops, Tallarn Desert Raiders, Catachan Jungle Fighters, Vistroyan 5th, Mordian Iron Guard, Valhallan Ice Warriors, etc etc etc etc etc. There's lots.

And each has specialized rules (more or less, in previous codex (rulebooks) they were VERY unique, with special rules and abilities in regards to where each rgiments fights (Mordian=city, Catachan=jungle, Valhallan=snow) and special characters. Now, they have lists that can be used, and by choosing these lists over making your own, you get more special abilities for your men (called Doctrines, normally you get 5, cadians get 7, catachans get 6, etc etc etc). But you can indeed create your own regiments. One of my armies if the "Cadian 256th", but I do not use the Cadian special rules or characters, I use my own customized ones.

And the same goes for Marines (chapters), Chaos (chapters), Orcs (WAAAGHHHH!!!s), Tau (Septs), Nids (Hive fleets), Necrons (theyre basically all the same), Eldar (Craft Worlds) and Dark Eldar, anything. Woth the exceptions to Sisters of Battle and Grey Nights, and Assassins, as they're all part of the Inquisition and can be painted any which way with no consiquences to their rules or abilities.

Who says Marines have to be blue. Ultra Marines?!?!?!?! Paint em gold and call them "The Emperor's Shiny Decoy Marines" and watch your opponents look on confused as you start playing. That's the beauty of the game, you can do whatever you want with your army. If I really wanted to, I could take my Guard, and stick on a whole bunch of Inquisitor allies. Is this an official list, maybe. Doubtfully. But it works. If you question if it's allowed, just okay it with your opponent *before* you start setting up/ (Ie. no saying "oh by the way all these guys are wearing carapace armor" when they're just plain cadian shock troops, but it you say it before you get started and if your opponent doesn't want to play you after you say something like this, either he's a jerk or he's afraid he's gonna loose.)


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Oct 30, 2007)

FoxToy said:
			
		

> Heh, it was partly sarcasm (though you wouldn't know)
> 
> I get a lot of comments on my nids and it kinda of gets annoying which is why this time it was wierd not to immediately hear OMG! YOUR A PAINT GOD! (Which I'm not)



And yeah, I like em too. I was contemplating on how you did them, though. Base coat of bad moon yellow, then a series of ink washes for the carapace? It's a cool effect.


----------



## FoxToy (Oct 30, 2007)

Hehe, I cheated and didnt prime them, painted their carapace bubonic brown, their talons blood red and then dipped them into dark walnut minwax ^_^


----------



## webkilla (Oct 31, 2007)

needs more crisis suits


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 31, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Damn...If I only had my digital camera....I would be able to counter that orky force with my UBER expensive Tau force consisting of:



Of course you could, fool! That's all I have painted thus-far!


----------



## Kinday (Nov 29, 2007)

I was going to make a new post but found this one. =)

I started playing 8 months ago. My roommate got me into it. 

Iâ€™ve bought a few used nid armyâ€™s, and now Iâ€™m into the 4000 points range. Lol I went a little over board.

Now Iâ€™m waiting till after the holidays to start a second army with all the new ork stuff. They seem like so much fun to build and play. 

My winged tyrant
http://216.77.188.54/coDataImages/p/Groups/123/123774/folders/280358/2238971nid3.jpg

My scratch built bad moon stompa. 
http://216.77.188.54/coDataImages/p/Groups/123/123774/folders/280358/2251559stompa1.jpg
http://216.77.188.54/coDataImages/p/Groups/123/123774/folders/280358/2251560stompa2.jpg
http://216.77.188.54/coDataImages/p/Groups/123/123774/folders/280358/2251561stompa3.jpg
http://216.77.188.54/coDataImages/p/Groups/123/123774/folders/280358/2251562stompa4.jpg


----------



## Option7 (Nov 29, 2007)

Speaking of apocalypse, I'm personally not so keen on the idea. I mean, it's cool and all, the fact that you can have whatever you want and however many you want, but it removes all the exclusivness from the game. It used to be that if you were Imperial Guard, You could rest easy in the fact that pretty much every other army will kick your ass hand-to-hand because you get to use a Baneblade. Now anyone can use them, it just seems kinda pointless.

(The Baneblade was just an example, it goes for all the other things too).


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 29, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Speaking of apocalypse, I'm personally not so keen on the idea. I mean, it's cool and all, the fact that you can have whatever you want and however many you want, but it removes all the exclusivness from the game. It used to be that if you were Imperial Guard, You could rest easy in the fact that pretty much every other army will kick your ass hand-to-hand because you get to use a Baneblade. Now anyone can use them, it just seems kinda pointless.
> 
> (The Baneblade was just an example, it goes for all the other things too).




Reminder: Chaos, Marines, Orks and IG are the races that use baneblades.

But I agree. Apocalypse is overrated some. Sure, it's cool when you have a good, well balanced 10 on 10 game (well, better then doing it using normal 40k rules anyway), but some of the rules still need some work.

Guard are IMO not very well suited for Apocalypse. Your opponent gains an unlimited ability to field whatever models he wants (such as massing terminators, lictors, nobz, stealth suits etc) when all we get is more guardsmen. And no matter how many tans we take, he gets 1 rocket or w/e per squad, and that's all he needs. And EVERYTHING kills guardsmen, even 4 point spine gaunts.

And when your opponent takes poliminary bombardment... you're screwed.


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 29, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> And EVERYTHING kills guardsmen, even 4 point spine gaunts.
> 
> And when your opponent takes poliminary bombardment... you're screwed.




XD lol

Can you use Manta Missile Destroyers for an Apocalypse game?

I would love to see one uber pwn hundreds of guardsmen at once XD


----------



## Option7 (Nov 30, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marines never used to be able to get the Baneblade when it was first released, did they?

And yeah, that's the only down side to fielding an IG army... The good ol' T-shirt and Flashlight...


@ Seratuhl - Yes, you can use anything, in any army. As long as it's a minimum of 3000 points. As long as you provide some sort of legitimate story (or your opponant agrees) you could ally Chaos with Marines (e.g. They're fighting some kind of Xenos like the Tyranids).


----------



## kingkento (Dec 1, 2007)

psion said:
			
		

> Seratuhl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think for most people that like them, thats the appeal.  I used to dislike them like the OP when I was younger.  i wanted space elves and 8' tall armored giants.  I got into the IG as an easy way to make an Ordos Xenos army since they wont make rules for them.  But now Ive been drawn in, that gritty determined real person having to deal with everyone else's supernatural bullshit.


----------



## kingkento (Dec 1, 2007)

And after realizing I replied to a post that was quite old....


On apocalypse, I like that the options are there, but I dont like how much its being pushed.  I feel that if you want a game that size play epic and have leviathins and gargants to your hearts content.  And leave 40k to squad based combat.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 1, 2007)

I been playing 40k for a while now, i juse to work for them untill they shut down my store  
I got a 10k Space marine army, A 8k Elder army (+ a titian iam 90% finished painted ) i use to have a 3k Tau army but i sold it and about 4k nid army

I got a few pics of some of the stuff i painted if any one is intrested in a look


----------



## kingkento (Dec 16, 2007)

So out of the 40k players on FA, what are your thoughts on the new ork codex?  Im dissapointed to see choppas go, that and lootas no longer looting.  The new bikes are nice, and i believe theres a special character allowing an all bike ork army.  But in general I see more bad than good with this one.


----------



## Zero_Point (Dec 16, 2007)

kingkento said:
			
		

> So out of the 40k players on FA, what are your thoughts on the new ork codex?  Im dissapointed to see choppas go, that and lootas no longer looting.  The new bikes are nice, and i believe theres a special character allowing an all bike ork army.  But in general I see more bad than good with this one.



Haven't had a chance to get my hands on one yet (and won't until the 10th), but from what I've seen other than the Choppas getting nerfed, everything else looks pretty good. Shoota Boyz aren't completely useless now, the new units (Deff Koptas and Wyrd Boyz... Okay, so Wyrd Boyz are old, but they're back again) look pretty sweet. Also, the thought of taking along up to 4 Dreadnoughts (when you have a Big Mek for an HQ choice) sounds really awesome.
Also, HURR!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 17, 2007)

On the other hand the Shock Attack gun is back!


----------



## kingkento (Dec 17, 2007)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Haven't had a chance to get my hands on one yet (and won't until the 10th), but from what I've seen other than the Choppas getting nerfed, everything else looks pretty good. Shoota Boyz aren't completely useless now, the new units (Deff Koptas and Wyrd Boyz... Okay, so Wyrd Boyz are old, but they're back again) look pretty sweet.



Actually, Deff Koptas arent new either, they were intoduced in the Armegeddon codex for the speed freeks.


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 19, 2007)

I've been interested in Warhammer for ages....I have a decent Space Wolf collection. I want to get into gaming but I just dont have the time *sighs* but oh well. I read the White Dwarf religously lol, I have a huge stack of em in my room hehe.
Lets see....I have DOW with both expansions, and I have the old turn-based Rites Of War somewhere (not that it works on anything others than Windows 95 but oh well). Damn good games.

Oh and @crabby_the_frog and Option7: The Baneblade isn't used by Marines normally. Normally it's only the Guard that has access to it, I believe because of a decree by the Emperor. Guard get Baneblades and Marines get Land Raiders.


----------



## Option7 (Dec 19, 2007)

^ Thought so. 

I <3 Space Wolves. I wish I never gave mine away


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay 40k ^w^

I mainly play space marines...have a shitload of the figs. Have a small Eldar army too and a bit of chaos and other random armies just to paint around and have some fun with.

Squad command...anyone get past level 8? I can't seem to get further then that x.x

But DoW.....love the game. Just need more people to play around with online. Also can't wait for Dawn of War Soul Storm which comes out march 4th :3


----------



## psion (Feb 4, 2008)

Dawn of War is sweet, still haven't gotten into the minis (too expensive for me) though.  Soulstorm's looking good too, I enjoyed the Dark Eldar but the Sisters of Battle look to be the main draw for me.  Hopefully they'll finally fix the Necrons this time around though.


----------



## webkilla (Feb 5, 2008)

here we go... a WIP pic of a lil project of mine


----------



## Kinday (Feb 5, 2008)

Trying to get one of my brothers into warhammer so i gave him my 1200 points of orks. Kept the stompa those. 

MMMMHAHAHAHAH:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Seratuhl (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm currently working on a Tau scout titan XD

I'm using a Kotubiyuka Armored Core model kit with some Tau vehicle bits.


lol....this would go great with my renegade enclave tau ^w^


----------



## Cmdr-A (Feb 11, 2008)

Speaking of tau and titans...you'd think Forge world would have made something by now at least? >.> I mean with how Tau already have battlesuits and droids, you'd think they'd use a giant attack robot with a giant salvo of missles and pulse beams and plasma cannons that could and probably would rival that of the Plasma Annihilator only seen on Emperor-Class Imperator Titans.

Anyway anyone else here besides me actually greenstuff human heads to  look like real animal heads and attach a tail? Cause it'd be refreshing to see others do that too.


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 12, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:
			
		

> Anyway anyone else here besides me actually greenstuff human heads to  look like real animal heads and attach a tail? Cause it'd be refreshing to see others do that too.



Pics or it didn't happen.

And no, but I was thinking about making a "Frilly Boy", an Ork boy with a pink dress and curly blonde hair...
Better yet, if I ever happen upon a ton of money and free time, an army of Mime Boyz. Orks with no real guns, white face-paint, etc.
"...What's that Ork doing floating in mid-air like that?"
"That's a Dreadnought. What, can't you see it?"


----------



## Cmdr-A (Feb 13, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Pics or it didn't happen.



Not the best paintjobs or sculpting, but meh.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/LtVarras.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P9240253s.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/8marines.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/foxseargent.jpg

I have a ton more. But these are all the ones I actually have pics taken of >.> Still working on them more...



			
				Zero_Point said:
			
		

> And no, but I was thinking about making a "Frilly Boy", an Ork boy with a pink dress and curly blonde hair...


.... Speaking of that.... Picture related sorta
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/730347/


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh My Fucking Emperor....

Soulstorm's out XD


D: And there are too many people complaining about some of the bugs already!!!


----------



## Nym (Mar 10, 2008)

Soul storm is already out? damn!
Here's a pic of my lost and the damned leader with a 60 some mutant mob and a hellhound:







Forgive the mutants paint job, there still very paint-in-progress.


----------



## Deadsyde (Mar 11, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> I yearn to use the Tyranid in battle....heh....they remind me of me xenomorph brethren..




Dude, I hate fighting 'Nids.

Black Templars ftw.
Basilisks and Earth Shakers, baby.
Throw in a nice Cadian IG meat shield, and it's golden.

Favorite Rule in all of 40K?  Trukks that are painted red go faster lmao


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 11, 2008)

Deadsyde said:
			
		

> Favorite Rule in all of 40K?  Trukks that are painted red go faster lmao



XD LOL
Favorite "rule" in all of 40k is that sanity is for the weak!!!!

CHAOS TAU FTW


----------



## Deadsyde (Mar 11, 2008)

Psh, screw your Tau xD

My life for Aiur!


----------



## webkilla (Mar 11, 2008)

Deadsyde said:
			
		

> Psh, screw your Tau xD
> 
> My life for Aiur!



you will bow before the greater good - or you will bow before the greater guns

your choice


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 13, 2008)

All you panzees an' fish 'eadz muckin' about wiff yer fancy shootas.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 16, 2008)

I got SS not long ago. o.o and wow is all I have to say...SoB are awesome. i more then ever want to start collecting them again....also question...anyone else having long load times with this game? Cause it takes several minutes after a battle or before to continue anything.


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO3MttgvHUY
The funniest thing in Warhammer 40k since Orky Kulchor.... Lord Firrevaeous Carron and his Metal Boxes line!!!

lol Chaos


----------



## psion (Mar 19, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO3MttgvHUY
> The funniest thing in Warhammer 40k since Orky Kulchor.... Lord Firrevaeous Carron and his Metal Boxes line!!!
> 
> lol Chaos



No, I think General Stubbs and Canoness Agna are the funniest moments of Soul Storm.

And is there a patch for it yet?  I haven't gotten my copy yet but I'm very interested in grabbing one just to play as the SoB.


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, fucking score! A friend of mine had to sell off all his Ork stuff, which was $700 worth of stuff being offered for $250, so another friend who owed me for a GPU I sold him a long time ago bought 'em all up for me. 5 trukks, over 100 Orks, Mek with Shokk Attack gun, Lootas, Burnas, Tank bustas, bomb squigs, the fuckin' motherload!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 22, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> And is there a patch for it yet?  I haven't gotten my copy yet but I'm very interested in grabbing one just to play as the SoB.



Not yet but they're working on it. They made an Uh-Oh with the SoB and can only have 19 out of 20 cap for army =X first boo boo i seen in the game so far...still need to beat campaign since its taking forever to beat with the long load times.


----------



## Nym (Mar 22, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Oh, fucking score! A friend of mine had to sell off all his Ork stuff, which was $700 worth of stuff being offered for $250, so another friend who owed me for a GPU I sold him a long time ago bought 'em all up for me. 5 trukks, over 100 Orks, Mek with Shokk Attack gun, Lootas, Burnas, Tank bustas, bomb squigs, the fuckin' motherload!



But no warbosses? The new bomb squiqs are the shit:!:


----------



## Zero_Point (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, there were two Bosses in there too, but I plan on custom-making my own. Mega-Armor and all.


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 23, 2008)

Brace yourselves, Shas'la.... incoming daemon hordes!!!!
http://bp2.blogger.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/R86ng3BDyVI/AAAAAAAABVc/q2eSdDaP0Nc/s1600-h/daemons-cover.jpg


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 24, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Brace yourselves, Shas'la.... incoming daemon hordes!!!!
> http://bp2.blogger.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/R86ng3BDyVI/AAAAAAAABVc/q2eSdDaP0Nc/s1600-h/daemons-cover.jpg



Oh yeah...I remember seeing about that the week. I'm surprised they're making a new army like part for the game. I wish they brought squats back though <.< No table top game is complete without dwarves...speaking of the  new chaos army...reminds me of this fig i saw on cool mini or not o.o 

http://www.coolminiornot.com/176078 <-- I laughed some after seeing it.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ love DOW

best race: IG

Most hated:  Tau, them and the eldar

but has anyone ever played Fire warrior. It was a first person shooter they made from teh perspective of erhhg.....those heretical tau. still, very good traning for how to deal with teh cahos and rebelious IG who've forgoten the Emporers light.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 24, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> but has anyone ever played Fire warrior. It was a first person shooter they made from teh perspective of erhhg.....those heretical tau. still, very good traning for how to deal with teh cahos and rebelious IG who've forgoten the Emporers light.



I have. The game was an almost decent attempt at another FPS...like what...GW's 2nd FPS Warhammer 40K game now? They need to make better ones seriously though. Firewarriors game movement wasn't all that enjoyable. It could have been way better. Especially since THQ was part of it and I had high hopes cause of how well Red Faction and Red Faction 2 went :/


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, true. what was their first then? And I dont know, THQ has made a few stinkers out there. I presonally didnt much care for teh movemnt of Red Faction or Red Faction2. The first one felt too much like you were just moving a camera around and when you used your guns in it, they most didnt really feel right. Red Faction two was better abotu th emovment in my oppinnion but the weapons had the same problem. You either had to empty an entire clip or take one shot to kill the guy depending on teh weapon you used and that just didnt work to well for me

Still I knida like dFire warrior. I mean you're right the movment wa s atad ahrd to adjust to at teh start but I never found it that hard to deal with. The thing that really got me was both the enemy movments (almost felt like they were on rails) and the las gun's ungodly short range.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 24, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> eh, true. what was their first then?



Space Hulk. Its an extremely ancient game, first copy was circa 1993. <.< 



			
				Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> And I dont know, THQ has made a few stinkers out there. I presonally didnt much care for teh movemnt of Red Faction or Red Faction2. The first one felt too much like you were just moving a camera around and when you used your guns in it, they most didnt really feel right. Red Faction two was better abotu th emovment in my oppinnion but the weapons had the same problem. You either had to empty an entire clip or take one shot to kill the guy depending on teh weapon you used and that just didnt work to well for me.


Not completely...the games ran pretty smoothly. And if you had good aim you can usually take a person out in only a few shots. : X



			
				Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> Still I knida like dFire warrior. I mean you're right the movment wa s atad ahrd to adjust to at teh start but I never found it that hard to deal with. The thing that really got me was both the enemy movments (almost felt like they were on rails) and the las gun's ungodly short range.


That and the LasPistol was also stronger then the LasGun to boot and also the Bolter fired a lot differently then you'd imagine as a rapid fire shell launching gun only able to fire either one shell at a time or two in rapid fire succession. :/ Also needed extra multiplayer maps and characters. Only had two from what I know of and like 2 IG troopers, 2 imperial guard storm troopers, 1 firewarrior I believe and about 4 marine schemes and one chaos warrior...if there was online content for maps and characters to be downloaded....then I had no way of doing that with dial up ages ago.

Though the CG scenes were the only things from the game that Really impressed me. I really enjoyed them. Some of hte voice acting was good. And the Dough Boy scheme they had with the IG troopers was  also refreshing instead of the usual WWI Esque type patterns most guardsmen are done with.


Also in b4 anything else. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40%2C000_Online apparently they're finally going through with making the MMO they were gonna be trying to make ages ago. Hopefully some new news comes out soon.


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 28, 2008)

^_^ YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!

Here's the recent intel so far...

-Two races revealed Orks and Space marines, more to come in future previews.
-Full co-op campaigns for both races, choose the missions you want to do to progress in campaign
-Squad limit cap of 6 squads, unclear if for singleplayer only or for both sp and mp.
-Upgradeable gear for squad leaders similar to DC and SS.
-More animations
-Uses Essence engine (as in COH) with better havoc physics
-buildings can be garrisoned
-Proper scale, dreadnoughts are now bigger and can trample on orks.
-Contextual speech, for instance the Ork warlord will exclaim that the enemy leader has a thunder hammer etc.
-Destructible environments.
-lots of violence, parts of men can be ripped off, orks can be crushed etc.
-better AI similar to COH, squads will find immediate cover etc.

More details coming soon!

Pictures:
http://b.imagehost.org/0341/dow.jpg

http://b.imagehost.org/0341/dow2.jpg

http://b.imagehost.org/0341/dow3.jpg

http://b.imagehost.org/0341/dow4.jpg

http://b.imagehost.org/0341/dow5.jpg


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 29, 2008)

Error on links. Bandwidth limit exceeded


----------



## Seratuhl (Mar 30, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:
			
		

> Error on links. Bandwidth limit exceeded



Nuuuuuuuuuu!!!! I'll get more screenshots then...

XD Can't wait for DOW 2


----------



## Cmdr-A (Mar 31, 2008)

So...like what is this DoW 2 and whats the original version of the one that came before it? Seems you were talking about new features o.o is it like DoW Pro at all for Dark Crusade?


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

*scritches head* I'm a tau purist. I'm Struggling to build an army of mini's, but play DoW too.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 10, 2008)

ANYONE WHO HIDES BEHIND  A 3+ SAVE IS A $&%Â£@?#!! COWARD!!

*realises he just said that*

*hides*


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 10, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> *scritches head* I'm a tau purist. I'm Struggling to build an army of mini's, but play DoW too.



I think tahts teh best aproach for a new fan is just play DOW while you wait to build up an army.


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey....Soulstorm owners now have access to the DOW2 beta when it comes out!!!!

I <3 YOU RELIC ENTERTAINMENT!!!!!
:3


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 11, 2008)

lol, Tau rock! ages ago i bought the Tau empire battleforce (a massive Â£50), and still havent done them all. I'm terrified of doing the kroot! how the heck do you paint them?? they're almost impossible! i struggl eon just the normal fire warriors and XV28 stealthsuits! also, space marines are the shiz! 

(i cannot believ i just said that....)


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 12, 2008)

Jonnaius said:
			
		

> lol, Tau rock! ages ago i bought the Tau empire battleforce (a massive Â£50), and still havent done them all. I'm terrified of doing the kroot! how the heck do you paint them?? they're almost impossible! i struggl eon just the normal fire warriors and XV28 stealthsuits! also, space marines are the shiz!
> 
> (i cannot believ i just said that....)



For the kroot I suggest using a base coat of one color, then drybrush a lighter shade/color over the raised areas, you want the brush to be almost dry, and barely touching the mini.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Apr 12, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Hey....Soulstorm owners now have access to the DOW2 beta when it comes out!!!!
> 
> I <3 YOU RELIC ENTERTAINMENT!!!!!
> :3



I know. I can't wait...hopefully my computer can handle it

Also new figure time  I've been playing around with my greenstuff more

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P4090300.jpg

Sorry for huge picture size o.o;;; But its not done yet. still need to carve in places :3


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 12, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> For the kroot I suggest using a base coat of one color, then drybrush a lighter shade/color over the raised areas, you want the brush to be almost dry, and barely touching the mini.



Brilliant, thanks, ill give that a try! I really need to improve every aspect of my art, im rubbish at everything! 
oh, i've also played soulstorm - its amazing! the dark eldar and the sisters of battle look class! I still think the Tau are better though.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 13, 2008)

makmakmob said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHO HIDES BEHIND  A 3+ SAVE IS A $&%Â£@?#!! COWARD!!
> 
> *realises he just said that*
> 
> *hides*



not a coward, just sensible. XDDD lol, battlesuits FTW


			
				Jonnaius said:
			
		

> Lanceleoghauni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Have you SEEN my artwork? its not great either. painting is all I'm really good at ^_^


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 13, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> Have you SEEN my artwork? its not great either. painting is all I'm really good at ^_^



Lucky you, your good at painting! I actually cannot draw at all! (we played pictionary at school....i think you can guess the result when i had to draw dragons den, as in the TV show)


----------



## psion (Apr 13, 2008)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> ^_^ YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the recent intel so far...
> 
> ...



Sounds good, sounds like they're doing good so far although "buildings can be garrisoned..."  IG has been doing that since their debut, care to clarify how this is different?

I also like the screenshots, looks like we finally get to fight on a Hive World. :twisted:



			
				Seratuhl said:
			
		

> Hey....Soulstorm owners now have access to the DOW2 beta when it comes out!!!!
> 
> I <3 YOU RELIC ENTERTAINMENT!!!!!
> :3


Oh hell yes, where do I sign up?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 17, 2008)

Unless DoW 2 has Tyranids in it (I'm a 'nid player) I'd be dissapointed. If it wasn't for the price of the citadell models my army would be much larger (it's around 1.3k pts-1.5k pts). There's just some wonderfull feeling of outnumbering your enemy 3:1 with just hormaguants/termagants. If 'nids are going to (and they should) be in DoW 2 they gotta make the Carnifex just as customizable as it is on tabletop (but not too so). Anyone got a good 'nid colour scheme? I'm using a camouflage pattern now but it's too dark (stay away from pink, grey and dark red scheme).


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 18, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:
			
		

> Unless DoW 2 has Tyranids in it (I'm a 'nid player) I'd be dissapointed. If it wasn't for the price of the citadell models my army would be much larger (it's around 1.3k pts-1.5k pts). There's just some wonderfull feeling of outnumbering your enemy 3:1 with just hormaguants/termagants. If 'nids are going to (and they should) be in DoW 2 they gotta make the Carnifex just as customizable as it is on tabletop (but not too so). Anyone got a good 'nid colour scheme? I'm using a camouflage pattern now but it's too dark (stay away from pink, grey and dark red scheme).



understandable, the nids look cool, but synapse sounds like a pain to deal with.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:
			
		

> understandable, the nids look cool, but synapse sounds like a pain to deal with.


Synapse isn't really much of a problem, thats what warriors and the indistructible Zoanthropes are for.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know any info on the status of the patch for SoulStorm? Its taking a long good time -.-


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 29, 2008)

Warhammer 40,000?

I have a boner for Warhammer 40,000!

I don't collect the tabletop game (too expensive), but I play DoW and read the novels.

Also, hay guyz, look what I made.


----------



## psion (May 8, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Also, hay guyz, look what I made.



Sweet, is that really yours?

Anyway, DAWN OF WAR II!!!  PC Gamer has all the latest details in their June 2008 issue.  It's looking sweet so far.


----------



## Entlassen (May 8, 2008)

psion said:


> Sweet, is that really yours?



Yes.

Also, DoWII, while awesome, will probably rape my computer.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 9, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, DoWII, while awesome, will probably rape my computer.



And leave nothing but a charred piece of chassi in it's wake.


----------



## psion (May 9, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> And leave nothing but a charred piece of chassi in it's wake.



Quoted for truth... for all of us.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 9, 2008)

psion said:


> Quoted for truth... for all of us.



Not for me or the rest of us with uber gaming PC's.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 17, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Yes.
> 
> Also, DoWII, while awesome, will probably rape my computer.



Same here. I wonder when they're gonna post some statistics on this game or have some new content update >.> I wanna learn some more info.

And damn patch for SS takin its good ol' time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

OMFG Warhammer 40k 5'th Edition is being released in July!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Hhua_kCQo


----------



## makmakmob (May 17, 2008)

WTF! OMGROFlMAOWTFBBQ! 

I'm looking forward to it(?)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> WTF! OMGROFlMAOWTFBBQ!
> 
> I'm looking forward to it(?)



Not unless you play Warhammer 40k tabletop.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 18, 2008)

WTF? 5th edition already. Fuck you GW. WE just fucking went into the new edition and to top that all off apocalypse. This better be a bloody joke :I


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 18, 2008)

I haven't even _played_ 4th edition!


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 18, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I haven't even _played_ 4th edition!



same....to be said.... <.< The new rulebook was too expensive to buy...never got it...and still play by the 3rd edition.


----------



## Madness (May 18, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> same....to be said.... <.< The new rulebook was too expensive to buy...never got it...and still play by the 3rd edition.



The difference in game play between 3rd and 4th edition isnt really that much so you didnt really miss anything. 
As for 5th edition ive got mixed feelings some of the rumours ive heard make me really excited about it whereas other stuff makes me not quite as enthusiastic. Although ultimately i would rather go back to 2nd edition as broken as it was you could do some cool stuff in that.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 19, 2008)

Madness said:


> The difference in game play between 3rd and 4th edition isnt really that much so you didnt really miss anything.
> As for 5th edition ive got mixed feelings some of the rumours ive heard make me really excited about it whereas other stuff makes me not quite as enthusiastic. Although ultimately i would rather go back to 2nd edition as broken as it was you could do some cool stuff in that.



Still. Means I'd be lacking a lot of stuff. Especially if I was to go to gamesday again...haven't gone since 06 and if I remember correctly the 4th edition came out like right after I believe o.o;;;

But eitherwise I just heard some rumors too. Like no more partials, screening, new damage tables, etc. Sounds retarded to me x.x some people aren't sounding too happy from it from a few friends I've talked to about this the past day XP


----------



## Madness (May 19, 2008)

Im hoping 5th edition will be a improvement on 4th but the way the codexes are going at the moment means im not to confident. Although chances are i will probably still play it even if it sucks. 
Ill just have to play 2nd edition around my friends house more often to compensate.


----------



## Zero_Point (May 20, 2008)

I've heard about some sort of "running" option for the movement phase, which may or may not be a good thing for my Orks since most of them are going to be slogging it to the front lines (I could load them all up in Trukks, but then I'd be drastically reducing my potential numbers and not making much use of the Mob Rule).


----------



## makmakmob (May 20, 2008)

I think they're going to release 5th and 6th edition AT THE SAME TIME and sell only the special Kobe-cow skin backed silver lined edition that includes suit of power armor for two hundred and eighty three billion pounds.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I think they're going to release 5th and 6th edition AT THE SAME TIME and sell only the special Kobe-cow skin backed silver lined edition that includes suit of power armor for two hundred and eighty three billion pounds.



Yupp, that sounds like Gamesworkshop.


----------



## Dresden (May 20, 2008)

I play 40k. I much prefer playing in the larger apocalypse games that my store holds. I play Chaos (Khorne and Nurgle) and Witchhunters


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 22, 2008)

I would love to play Apocalypse games but the sheer size of the armies and the cost of those armies keeps me away from it.


----------



## Dresden (May 22, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I would love to play Apocalypse games but the sheer size of the armies and the cost of those armies keeps me away from it.



My apocalypse army is basically just my chaos army + Witchhunters and a few more special units. I'm working on an ork apocalypse army which is going to be 2k points of Orks and a couple of guargants!


----------



## Madness (May 22, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I would love to play Apocalypse games but the sheer size of the armies and the cost of those armies keeps me away from it.



If you have a gaming store in your local area you should go there since they tend to host Apocalypse games. All the games of Apocalypse i have played have been in my local store, they tend to just ask each person who takes part to bring a 1000 points each which means you dont have to splash out on loads of new models.


----------



## makmakmob (May 24, 2008)

That which scares me is that I collect orks, and I worry that fifth edition will simply smush them down into the bottom of shit city like 3rd did.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 24, 2008)

I wonder what they're gonna do to Tyranids. Hope they make us less "spongey"


----------



## Zero_Point (May 24, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> That which scares me is that I collect orks, and I worry that fifth edition will simply smush them down into the bottom of shit city like 3rd did.



I'm new to this, what exactly did they do to them in 3rd edition?


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, BTW The staff at my local GW have promised that the new rulebook for 5th ed will cost no more than the 4th ed, but it will be bigger. I should hope so. Having said that, you can get a good few of the codexes of TPB as torrents now, so it just might happen with the rules anyway.
also, note on apocalypse: Anyone here gonna build a Skullhamma?


----------



## BlackRequiem (Jun 24, 2008)

I play Ultramarines and successor chapters thereof and I'm thinking of repainting them as Crimson Fists. If the new Dark Eldar codex and models are rockin' I think I'll pick them up. Other then Orks and Witch Hunters the other factions don't really do it for me. 

With the new box set coming out I think I can amass a huge Ork army and fill in my lacking Space Marine FOC slots  ( Dreads, Terminators ) without much difficulty. :B

AS for Dawn of War, it's really not al_l that_ different from other RTS games... the way units and such work is certain refreshing but it still comes down to intense micromanagement and resource denial. Points that you capture are no different from expanding into new mineral fields in StarCraft or any other RTS for that matter. I'm hoping with DoW 2 introducing a lot of the game play from Company of Heroes we'll get something just a bit more dynamic. Hopefully they'll remove base building entirely and go with pre-purchased battle companies you select before the game begins, much like the Total War series, I find that to be* much *more rewarding.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 24, 2008)

BlackRequiem said:


> I'm hoping with DoW 2 introducing a lot of the game play from Company of Heroes we'll get something just a bit more dynamic. Hopefully they'll remove base building entirely and go with pre-purchased battle companies you select before the game begins, much like the Total War series, I find that to be* much *more rewarding.



Base-building is confirmed to be out. You pick your soldiers before the battle begins, and Relic has actually gone as far as to give each individual unit a different face and voice (at least, for the Space Marines). Reinforcements can be called onto the field (though not quite like in DoW1), and weapons can be upgraded and replaced prior to battle.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 24, 2008)

I just hope my Fave group the IG appears, or you can at least use them too.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I just hope my Fave group the IG appears, or you can at least use them too.



I get the notion they won't be in the first game, but they'll definitely be in the expansions...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 24, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> I get the notion they won't be in the first game, but they'll definitely be in the expansions...


hmmm well you get IG units to use in Dawn of War the first one, though not recruit them.


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hmmm well you get IG units to use in Dawn of War the first one, though not recruit them.



Well, I meant more as a full fledged side.

I'm sure they'll be in the first game in some form or another, but just most likely as simple Guardsmen and Leman Russ tanks in the campaign.

Also, I hope the PDF is in this game in some way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 24, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Well, I meant more as a full fledged side.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be in the first game in some form or another, but just most likely as simple Guardsmen and Leman Russ tanks in the campaign.
> 
> Also, I hope the PDF is in this game in some way.


maybe requesting help to put down some Orks that they are having problem with.


----------



## BlackRequiem (Jun 24, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> maybe requesting help to put down some Orks that they are having problem with.



Chances are they'll stick to the original four; Space Marines, Chaos Marines, Orks and Eldar. I'd honestly like to see the Imperium antagonizing the Eldar rather then 'lol chaos' or 'lol orks' that's such a conveinent excuse for them to use. Maybe it's an Eldar maiden or shrineworld -- point is everyone has reasons to attack it if they know it's a vulnerability. Just to give them game something _different_.

It is clear, though, that Imperial Guard as the primary ( human ) protagonists isn't a poor choice. I can't think of anyone who didn't love Winter Assault and playing as either General Sturnn or Gorgutz, myself included. Anyway, the screen shots and movie we've seen suggest Marines versus Orks as a primary focus so I'm hoping it's either Armageddon related ( LOL yeah right ) or maybe Crimson Fists versus Orks. Probably not as Relic keeps shoving Blood Ravens ( meh ) in our faces. :\


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 25, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I would love to play Apocalypse games but the sheer size of the armies and the cost of those armies keeps me away from it.



If you want to play apocalypse just find some mates who play 'nids like you and build a combined army.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2008)

BlackRequiem said:


> Chances are they'll stick to the original four; Space Marines, Chaos Marines, Orks and Eldar. I'd honestly like to see the Imperium antagonizing the Eldar rather then 'lol chaos' or 'lol orks' that's such a conveinent excuse for them to use. Maybe it's an Eldar maiden or shrineworld -- point is everyone has reasons to attack it if they know it's a vulnerability. Just to give them game something _different_.
> 
> It is clear, though, that Imperial Guard as the primary ( human ) protagonists isn't a poor choice. I can't think of anyone who didn't love Winter Assault and playing as either General Sturnn or Gorgutz, myself included. Anyway, the screen shots and movie we've seen suggest Marines versus Orks as a primary focus so I'm hoping it's either Armageddon related ( LOL yeah right ) or maybe Crimson Fists versus Orks. Probably not as Relic keeps shoving Blood Ravens ( meh ) in our faces. :\



I always play as Space Wolves, or my personal IG group in the Dawn of War Series, currently playing Soul Storm...and the Sisters of Battle are kicking my IG ass.


----------



## Tabr (Jun 29, 2008)

I loved the Lost and the Damned. It was like Mad Max with demons. Shame one can't play that army currently.


----------



## Madness (Jun 30, 2008)

I quite liked the Lost and the Damned list to, although i prefered Wulfen spamming with the Thirteenth Company Army list.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 4, 2008)

I have nothing to say on warhammer 40K for tabletop as I have not played it. There is something my man (player) has to say about four people sitting around a table playing what he calls an enhanced game of yahzee though that's not the point. the point is the game version of warhammer 40K particularly their dawn of war series which has become a real grind sandwich in my opinion.

they don't even try to make the missions interesting in dawn of war 'soulstorm' they just repeat 'dark crusade' again and just enhance the grind from four hours to about eight or nine for each campaign and call it well and good keeping me from playing all the way. I wish it would go back to it's origional formula, where you had a linear set of missions that played out with the story...


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 4, 2008)

Off-topic ( partially ):

I blame gas prices for the soulstorm patch delay.

-w- arrrrrrr......


----------



## Leonix (Jul 4, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> That which scares me is that I collect orks, and I worry that fifth edition will simply smush them down into the bottom of shit city like 3rd did.



Orks are still nasty in 5th (My friend plays Orks so we've been hashing through the rulebook)... I will admit though CC gets really nasty in 5th...


----------



## Breanainn (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to play but got put off by the lack of competition near me, that and because I got no practise I'd get killed by a 12 year old. And that always annoyed me. My lovingly painted space marines getting trashed by some little git who's bollocks hadn't even dropped. Bizzarely, I actually thought about getting back into Orks or maybe Chaos, since I already have the Mark of Slaanesh tattooed onto my chest I could turn up to games days in full cenobite gimp gear looking like Xerxes and worry peoples children with the graphic descriptions of what my army is going to do to them using the gresy ends of various impliments...


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 9, 2008)

Though has anyone yet to play WH40K Command Squad for the DS yet or beaten it? :O i've played through it once. :S Sorta fun though sorta not. Its easier then mark of chaos thats for sure which plays a lot like this one except this is much easier.  

Though not much new news on DoW2 either. Only a few new screenshots. I want some in game play videos, and more info on the game besides the small amount that was put onto wikipedia.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

I still play it, but I have yet to get any games past dark crusade. T_T not enouth cash I'm afradi


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 10, 2008)

I rather like the Grey Knights, but sadly, they don't offer much in terms of customizable troops. You essentially have two variants of Battle Brothers, and two versions of Terminators, and then you have the Justicars.... and the occasional, uber-rare Dreadnought.

Sorta wish there were some other units, to expand my collection. I'm thinking I might have to look into a different group for better customizing.


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 10, 2008)

And the thing is. I know what you're talking about kaleb, Warhammer 40K tabletop gamers know what you're talking about, Warhammer 40K fans know what you're talking about. But warhammer 40K gamers have no f***ing clue what you're talking about.

I'm serious I developed a distaste for the game because of issues like these. Issues that should have been solved in the 'Winter assault' and 'Dark crusade' campaigns but noooo we had to introduce fags like the Tau and the Imperial guard to offset the ineffectiveness of the eldar in combat...


----------



## Leonix (Jul 10, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> And the thing is. I know what you're talking about kaleb, Warhammer 40K tabletop gamers know what you're talking about, Warhammer 40K fans know what you're talking about. But warhammer 40K gamers have no f***ing clue what you're talking about.
> 
> I'm serious I developed a distaste for the game because of issues like these. Issues that should have been solved in the 'Winter assault' and 'Dark crusade' campaigns but noooo we had to introduce fags like the Tau and the Imperial guard to offset the ineffectiveness of the eldar in combat...



You think IG, and the Greater Good are the cause of the Space Elves problems in DoW? Lol GW has a hard enough time getting their own stuff balanced, that it shouldn't be suprising that a 3rd party trying to turn 40K into an RTS would not get it rite ether...


----------



## Claudia_Vial (Jul 10, 2008)

Leonix said:


> You think IG, and the Greater Good are the cause of the Space Elves problems in DoW? Lol GW has a hard enough time getting their own stuff balanced, that it shouldn't be suprising that a 3rd party trying to turn 40K into an RTS would not get it rite ether...



I don't think that they're the 'cause' I think that they are additions to the problem. Well that's not right either. 'distractions' would be a better word. Yes that's why I said 'offset'.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2008)

Claudia_Vial said:


> I don't think that they're the 'cause' I think that they are additions to the problem. Well that's not right either. 'distractions' would be a better word. Yes that's why I said 'offset'.


Ok I get that, cause yea...when I play IG, it seems I'm completely screwed in Soul Storm (WTF...putting IG against SOB on the same planet...they use ANTI INFANTRY weapons). But yea they dont have balance yet, but then again, its hard enough to achieve that.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 11, 2008)

KalebFenoir said:


> I rather like the Grey Knights, but sadly, they don't offer much in terms of customizable troops. You essentially have two variants of Battle Brothers, and two versions of Terminators, and then you have the Justicars.... and the occasional, uber-rare Dreadnought.
> 
> Sorta wish there were some other units, to expand my collection. I'm thinking I might have to look into a different group for better customizing.



I don't know if this is the sort of solution you're after, but you could always collect a regular space marines chapter and convert them to look like Grey Knights?


----------



## psion (Jul 11, 2008)

BlackRequiem said:


> Probably not as Relic keeps shoving Blood Ravens ( meh ) in our faces. :\



Apparently, the reason why Relic sticks with the Blood Ravens is because there's too much red tape with GW involved in making the campaign revolve around ANY of the "offical" SM chapters.  It's the same reason why IG has guys like Lucas Alexander, they were created for the Dawn of War series exclusively so Games Workshop won't complain if Relic accidently kills off Yarrick or one of the Primarchs for some reason.

One question I have for the table top people though, what is this new "Mechanics" group I've heard small snippets about.  Supposedly they're supposed to be a replacement of some kind for the Techpriests.  But then, this is just me asking about semi-idiotic chatter on YouTube.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm gonna by the rulebook tomorrow. I know it costs a stinking fortune but to be quite honest I need to get _something_ to spice up my summer/miserable unanimous miserable English year holidays. Anyone want me to post any interesting snippets form the rules?
Is it against the rules to post a link to 'the pirate bay'?
EDIT: It's not apparently mentioned in the rules anywhere so:
http://thepiratebay.org/search/warhammer_40k/0/99/600
I'm not condoning anything, I just find it amusing.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 11, 2008)

I Play 40K table-top and DOW Soulstorm. In the latter I use the Orks but on the table I use the "Nids. I only have 3 other peple to play with, but there is a smug satisfaction when they start complaining about me taking too long setting up my hoards of Gaunts. I currently have 750 points (Battle for Macragge and Battleforce) but I plan to soon beef it up with another Battleforce, a Hive tyrant and maybe some Zoanthropes (I need some synapse). 
With very little time spent gaming I put a lot of though/work into painting. My paint scheme was inspired by the Ultramarines, Blue flesh with black shell and a rusty-red colour for an undercoat (shoes through ins some places). overall it looks pretty good.
Nothig can stop the Great Devourer! *Begins to laugh maniacly*
EDIT: maniaccly, maniaclly, maniacaly, How do you spell that word?


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2008)

Rockario said:


> I Play 40K table-top and DOW Soulstorm. In the latter I use the Orks but on the table I use the "Nids. I only have 3 other peple to play with, but there is a smug satisfaction when they start complaining about me taking too long setting up my hoards of Gaunts. I currently have 750 points (Battle for Macragge and Battleforce) but I plan to soon beef it up with another Battleforce, a Hive tyrant and maybe some Zoanthropes (I need some synapse).



Try setting up 110+ Ork Boyz, plus Heavy Support and Elites. :V



> EDIT: maniaccly, maniaclly, maniacaly, How do you spell that word?



Maniacally.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 12, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> Try setting up 110+ Ork Boyz, plus Heavy Support and Elites. :V


I always was a fan of the hoarde approach, and with the Tyranid "without number" rule my Gaunts can Literally drown them in bodies and keep coming back. 


> Maniacally.


I'm very glad I don't do spelling in school anymore.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 12, 2008)

psion said:


> Apparently, the reason why Relic sticks with the Blood Ravens is because there's too much red tape with GW involved in making the campaign revolve around ANY of the "offical" SM chapters.


Who can blame them. Especially with all the Ultramarines flying around left and right being played as. I don't blame people using them as dead bodies or being killed beings in the table top game for their commander units xD

Personally they should come up with a new chapter thats out there that they make up themselevs. Make a back story behind it.  Would definitely be more fun to follow a new story line with a new whole chapter behind it



			
				makmakmob said:
			
		

> I'm gonna by the rulebook tomorrow. I know it costs a stinking fortune but to be quite honest I need to get something to spice up my summer/miserable unanimous miserable English year holidays. Anyone want me to post any interesting snippets form the rules?


Sure why not. Though from what i saw in the store. (can't actually look in the books cause they're cased in plastic. :S ) The book is 120 x.x FFS. The last one costed 60 before it went up to 90 magically. I think this is just starting to get a tad bit over the top....I think I'll stick with the 3rd edition until I can even afford the 4th book.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 13, 2008)

It's still 30 quid like the 4th over here. Anyway, blast weapons now have to scatter, but can be bought back by the BS of the model in question, and there are no partial hits, only full ones. All infantry essentially have fleet of foot, but cannot assault after using it (only real fleet of foot allows this).  models use true line of sight, not fixed hights, and if fired on, can 'go to ground 'instead of firing gaining a +1 to their cover save (or 6+ in the open) but cannot do anything until the end of their following turn. Also, buildings are treated as vehicles, with access points and armor values.


----------



## Mc_Jack (Jul 14, 2008)

yes im chaos and i love nurgle >


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 15, 2008)

Dawn of War II intro cutscene

Best intro ever?

Best intro ever.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 16, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Dawn of War II intro cutscene
> 
> Best intro ever?
> 
> Best intro ever.


Has the one thing a DOW intro needs, a Dreadnaught smooshing something or burning it to ash.
What was that at the end, when she says 'theirs' who does she mean?


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 17, 2008)

Rockario said:


> Has the one thing a DOW intro needs, a Dreadnaught smooshing something or burning it to ash.
> What was that at the end, when she says 'theirs' who does she mean?



She's pointing to the sky; it's obvious she's referring to all that trippy dark shit collecting in the sky.

Now, what exactly is the trippy dark shit?

At first I thought it was a Warpstorm brought on by Chaos, but then I looked at it closer and realized it was more likely the beginning of a Tyranid spore flurry (Tyranids rain septillions of toxic spores onto a planet to soften its defenses before the big forces come in to make the kill).


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 17, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I don't know if this is the sort of solution you're after, but you could always collect a regular space marines chapter and convert them to look like Grey Knights?


 
Can't really. I mean sure, I could paint them the same... but fact is the GK armour  (specifically the head) is unique. That's what annoys me about the figures. Instead of assembling them from parts (like arms, legs, heads, chests and backpacks, and weapons) all we can do is trade out one limb, or a backpack, or cobble things together to make new designs. I'd love to have a Grey Knight battle-brother with a Nemesis Force Scythe (they mention some different Nemesis weapons in the books), simply because it'd be cool. But near as I can tell, the only Scythes that could pass for what I want are on the Plague Marines. XP

Ironically though, the pre-heresy Death Guard astartes armour looks exactly like your typical Grey Knight. (thank you 'Collected Visions' artwork book). But then... if ya read "Flight of the Eisenstein"....


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 17, 2008)

Rockario said:


> Has the one thing a DOW intro needs, a Dreadnaught smooshing something or burning it to ash.
> What was that at the end, when she says 'theirs' who does she mean?


 
LoL... And they call that Dreadnought... "LARRY." XD

Sorry. Inside joke to some people who'll probably never see this post. *has a big friend named Larry who, on his 'bad' days, seems on the verge of doing the Dreadnough Grab-Squish-Slam*


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 17, 2008)

Rockario said:


> Has the one thing a DOW intro needs, a Dreadnaught smooshing something or burning it to ash.
> What was that at the end, when she says 'theirs' who does she mean?



My guess, whichever force is new to dawn of war II and not on the side of the imperium or the eldar.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 17, 2008)

Aye. saw that o.o;;;; can't believe they're really gonna attempt the tyranids. Though. How much you wanna bet you won't be able to actually PLAY as them =P

Anyway me and a friend were reading over the new rules since he got the new book and we were talking over messenger.

Some things turned good. Like dark reapers will own the field now with their heavy weapons from what I saw...though a few things I absolutely hate are these. And some of the new cover saving things. Which i found nice.

Though...things i hated are now a Broodlord and Genestealer retinue can enter on your opponent's flanks and assault in the turn they enter play. I mean holy crap. First turn assaults? That makes me cringe and cry at the thought. :< They're more focusing on getting the game over faster then actual having fun at playing? WTF

Not to mention now that necrons can run too ._. death now just got a running chip put into their mainframe. x.x oh and now since glancing hits can't actually kill vehicles anymore...such as the monolith...fuck. The monolith is even harder to kill then it already was. x.x Its gonna be the dominant vehicle out there still outside of apocalypse.

Though the thing I hate most now...is the black templar will be even more of a bitch and got more love then before |3 It really sucks. On the table top the BT rule in space marines as far as chapters and strength goes. DoW for the iconography with the blood ravens, and all around icongraphy as being a marine the UltraMarines.

But this is just ugh. The black templars normal marines were already tough enough to be outrageously overpowered and can take down a normal terminator in close combat easily x.x but this got ridiculous. Since the people that do play as the BT always make me play as the eldar. x.x never stand a chance. 

Models will now be able to "Go to Ground", granting them a +1 cover save (or a 6+ cover save if one would not normally be available) In the new rules, infantry units have the option to forgo their shooting for a turn in order to cover more ground. Another major change is that only infantry units classified as Troops are able to capture objectives, increasing the worth of these line units in achieving victory.

Gah. Anyone who's playing against a person that uses BT and aren't marines or chaos will know well enough how annoying this will be for them -.-


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 17, 2008)

Thankfully no-one plays as necrons. Anyway, I'm an ork player so the new flanky rule is good news for me. Those marines need a good bashing.
also *WAAAGH!*


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 17, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Though the thing I hate most now...is the black templar will be even more of a bitch and got more love then before |3 It really sucks. On the table top the BT rule in space marines as far as chapters and strength goes. DoW for the iconography with the blood ravens, and all around icongraphy as being a marine the UltraMarines.
> 
> But this is just ugh. The black templars normal marines were already tough enough to be outrageously overpowered and can take down a normal terminator in close combat easily x.x but this got ridiculous. Since the people that do play as the BT always make me play as the eldar. x.x never stand a chance.


 
Ugh... if there's any of the Space Marines that are chapter divisions of the Imperial Fists... it's the freakin' Black Templars. I've never liked them; they're the most stringent and paranoid of the successor chapters, eliminating anything and everything that's 'different' without question. Maybe that's why I'm fond of the Blood Angels, Blood Ravens, Space Wolves, and all those chapters that have a genetic 'flaw' that makes them unique. (There's something I WOULD call the Black Templars, but it'd start a war here that's not needed. Sufficed to say, it's not a good name)

If they do the Tyrannids in DoW2, then they'll have to find a way of making them move properly. I mean, I've seen the fan-mods of Tyrannids on Youtube, and how they move like retarded chameleon/stickinsects... but they don't quite have that alien 'Swarm' speed and ferocity they should have. XD If I play DoW2, I want to look at their side of the map, and see units passing over and under each other as they rush me, making a solid mass of 'Oh god no'. XD The kinda thing that, if you were that poor Guardsman in your unit, you'd probably start making plans to go to the Golden Throne right there. XD


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 17, 2008)

I really find the Ultramarines quite a wind up, but maybe that's because every aspergic ten year old from here to Azabaijan wants to play as them, and all of these people have their heads so far up their arses they could choke on their own shit.

Almost forgot; Go bloods!


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 17, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I really find the Ultramarines quite a wind up, but maybe that's because every aspergic ten year old from here to Azabaijan wants to play as them, and all of these people have their heads so far up their arses they could choke on their own shit.
> 
> Almost forgot; Go bloods!


 
LoL... Precisely. The Ultras (and their successors), and the Imperial Fists (and all THEIR successors), are so bloody anal and afraid of their own shadows.. I mean, the only time the Black Templars allow a psyker within bolter-distance of them is if it's a Grey Knight...and then only grudgingly, because of the whole relationship to the inquisition.

Guess that's why I like the underdogs. Sure, Grey Knights aren't really underdogs, but they got some serious limits on how you can deploy them.

I wouldn't mind getting a couple of Black Dragons, myself; they sounded kinda neat to have around (armblades and horns at no cost, since it's literally part of them, and can be used as weapons). Or the Mantis Warriors. Something like that. Uniqueness. Heh. If it weren't for the fact the Fire Falcons were all but annihilated for their whole pyrokinetic abilities thing... I'd have them around (can you imagine having a space marine squad on the field that tends to get surrounded in impenetrable holy flames when they get pissed? XD Or what THOSE figures'd look like?)


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 18, 2008)

I do still have the book with the cursed founding rules in it if you're interested. It allows you to field a 21st founding chapter with special rules for special
abilities 

For example, Black Dragons assault squads and 'abominations' (new unit type) always wound in the assault with no armor saves possible on a roll to hit of six, due to their blades.

There is a lot more to it than that, though.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 18, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I really find the Ultramarines quite a wind up, but maybe that's because every aspergic ten year old from here to Azabaijan wants to play as them, and all of these people have their heads so far up their arses they could choke on their own shit.



It must be the blue. And why so many people use them as trophies on their trophy racks on their commanders and dead bodies in scenes of things XD Damn boyband of the imperium *coughs*



			
				KalebFenoir said:
			
		

> Ugh... if there's any of the Space Marines that are chapter divisions of the Imperial Fists... it's the freakin' Black Templars. I've never liked them; they're the most stringent and paranoid of the successor chapters, eliminating anything and everything that's 'different' without question. Maybe that's why I'm fond of the Blood Angels, Blood Ravens, Space Wolves, and all those chapters that have a genetic 'flaw' that makes them unique. (There's something I WOULD call the Black Templars, but it'd start a war here that's not needed. Sufficed to say, it's not a good name)


Who knows if it would. =P Depends on if there are any BT players on this forum that have posted in this thread. And thats why I'd rather be unique and make my own chapter instead and make it fit elsewhere...despite what the fluff nazis that hate furs have to say >.> Better to be new and interesting and  be heretical to the norm then be lame and be s tick in the mud as some say no?


----------



## psion (Jul 18, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> She's pointing to the sky; it's obvious she's referring to all that trippy dark shit collecting in the sky.
> 
> Now, what exactly is the trippy dark shit?
> 
> At first I thought it was a Warpstorm brought on by Chaos, but then I looked at it closer and realized it was more likely the beginning of a Tyranid spore flurry (Tyranids rain septillions of toxic spores onto a planet to soften its defenses before the big forces come in to make the kill).



Ah shit, hope they still intend to finish Gabe's last adventure.  He still (as far as I know) has a appointment with a demon (presumably of Khorne) that he accidently released at the end of the last game.
I had the same problem till I found a version of the trailer in high def, then I realized that "aura" was actually a cloud...  Shit, I hate spam armies.  Hate them, hate them, hate them.  Hopefully the Eldar and the Space Marines are enough to take on Relic's vision of the Nids...
In any case, I wonder if they're going to knock off the other four races in one expansion pack or not.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 18, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> And thats why I'd rather be unique and make my own chapter instead and make it fit elsewhere...despite what the fluff nazis that hate furs have to say >.> Better to be new and interesting and  be heretical to the norm then be lame and be s tick in the mud as some say no?



I tip my hat to you, Sir.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 18, 2008)

psion said:


> Ah shit, hope they still intend to finish Gabe's last adventure.  He still (as far as I know) has a appointment with a demon (presumably of Khorne) that he accidently released at the end of the last game.


Yeah...always wondered what happened with that guy...though I should probably read the black library book for DoW since that probably has more detail in it then the actual game itself does...



psion said:


> In any case, I wonder if they're going to knock off the other four races in one expansion pack or not.


One could only hope...I'd seriously miss playing as the IG and Sisters of Battle and Dark Eldar. if they won't put em back into the game. :S

Even though soulstorm was crap on loading times >.> still was fun in its own ways...


----------



## Rockario (Jul 18, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> One could only hope...I'd seriously miss playing as the IG and Sisters of Battle and Dark Eldar. if they won't put em back into the game. :S
> I believe that the only reason for spreading the races through expansions was to slowly introduce new people to the races, and to try new things on the campaign front (it went from linear missions to inter-planetary conquest).now that they have experimented enough they should keep all of the races (especially if they are introducing the 'Nids).


----------



## psion (Jul 19, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Yeah...always wondered what happened with that guy...though I should probably read the black library book for DoW since that probably has more detail in it then the actual game itself does...


I heard about that book but never picked it up.  Supposedly he starts to develop a affinity with the Eldar his superiors find "potentially heretical" in the novel.  In any case, hopefully those of us who hadn't picked up the book are quickly brought up to speed.  I hate missing pieces of a puzzle...



Cmdr-A said:


> One could only hope...I'd seriously miss playing as the IG and Sisters of Battle and Dark Eldar. if they won't put em back into the game. :S
> 
> Even though soulstorm was crap on loading times >.> still was fun in its own ways...


Soulstorm was pretty cool, except for the loading times in the single-player portion.  That and everyone complains about a SoB "infinite resources" bug.  I have never seen it, was skeptical about it for the longest time, and think it's not as big as some of the other issues that need to be patch (gobs of cash can't help you conquer build times or a intelligent player.)
That being said, the Sisters have become easily one of my favorite armies because their anti-infantry just chews through everything.  Even Orks take awhile to crack my crappy skill level.  IG will still be my main in the game though, especially if Relic does something cool with them the second time around.



Rockario said:


> I believe that the only reason for spreading the races through expansions was to slowly introduce new people to the races, and to try new things on the campaign front (it went from linear missions to inter-planetary conquest).now that they have experimented enough they should keep all of the races (especially if they are introducing the 'Nids).



There's also a distinct possiblity the bugs are in the first run, in any case maybe we'll see the other five in a expansion or two.  Hopefully there will be some interesting planets to visit (and kill stuff on) in the game.  I mean come on, the Imperium alone is a big place and who doesn't want to go to Cadia and kill some Chaos Marines?


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 19, 2008)

psion said:


> IG will still be my main in the game though, especially if Relic does something cool with them the second time around.



Personally, I'd prefer it if Relic released an expansion that added the Imperial Guard, but unlike Winter Assault, there'd be more than one regiment; I'm sick of seeing the same Cadian-pattern units, I want me some Death Korps and Mordians!

Same goes for Chaos, only instead of having different regiments, they'd have different Cults (ei: Nurgle, Khorne, Slaanesh, Tzeentch).


----------



## psion (Jul 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Personally, I'd prefer it if Relic released an expansion that added the Imperial Guard, but unlike Winter Assault, there'd be more than one regiment; I'm sick of seeing the same Cadian-pattern units, I want me some Death Korps and Mordians!



HOPEFULLY, between the RPG-lite stats, certain skill specialities, and the new war gear system, it will be possible to create your own unique regiment of IG even if you're somehow possessed to make them dress like a bunch of circus clowns from the planet Circa de Risque.
Although, to be serious for a moment, we Guardsmen are kind of tough to fully take from the miniatures to the PC.  There are at least eight (I don't own a Guard codex so this is from the top of my head) seperate worlds that give their soldiers unique armored uniforms and training, many obviously inspired by different armies throughout human history and several having very defined specialities in different kinds of wilderness survival (such as jungle, desert, tundra, etc...) and combat specialities (guerrilla warfare, mechanized combat, siege warfare, and so on.)
That might tax even the new system Relic is working on for DoW II, we'll have to see.


----------



## runner (Jul 20, 2008)

its good to see a furry who plays 40k. i play a huge grey knight and ultra marines army. with alot of forge world. BTW who had dawn of war.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Did someone say... 'Ultarmarines'?
*Mad twitch*


----------



## psion (Jul 20, 2008)

runner said:


> its good to see a furry who plays 40k. i play a huge grey knight and ultra marines army. with alot of forge world. BTW who had dawn of war.



Didn't someone call Ultramarines "The Boy Band of the Imperium"? 
As for Dawn of War, I believe most of us here play that game, was there anyone in particular you were talking to?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 20, 2008)

psion said:


> I heard about that book but never picked it up.  Supposedly he starts to develop a affinity with the Eldar his superiors find "potentially heretical" in the novel.  In any case, hopefully those of us who hadn't picked up the book are quickly brought up to speed.  I hate missing pieces of a puzzle...


Aye...i'm really tempted to go out now to the nearest book store just to pick it up and read it. Dunno. If theres any other books I'll prolly pick em up too. Might be a sequel book for all you know o.o <,< Never too sure. But i'll see what i can find. If not ah well.




			
				psion said:
			
		

> Soulstorm was pretty cool, except for the loading times in the single-player portion.  That and everyone complains about a SoB "infinite resources" bug.  I have never seen it, was skeptical about it for the longest time, and think it's not as big as some of the other issues that need to be patch (gobs of cash can't help you conquer build times or a intelligent player.)


I haven't seen if but I have had One bug with the SoB so far. And its this. *grabs screenshot from his screenshot pile*
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/relic00000.jpg

Sorry for odd screen dimensions. o.o;;;

Eitherwise only glitch in the game is the actual if I wanna quickly pass things i press auto resolve. Press it whether you win or lose. the game crashes either way no matter who won. :S Thats the biggest problem >.< i sometimes forgot about it pressed it and lost several battles worth of time x.x



			
				psion said:
			
		

> That being said, the Sisters have become easily one of my favorite armies because their anti-infantry just chews through everything.  Even Orks take awhile to crack my crappy skill level.  IG will still be my main in the game though, especially if Relic does something cool with them the second time around.


Oh yes. Playing as them made me actually wanna buy some models and have a small little army for myself xD good thing the majority of the figures are helmetless. Can make anthro sisters quite easily then that way. >=D While marines are tougher since theres less human heads to work with :S

Such as this for example...still need to paint him http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P4090300.jpg



			
				psion said:
			
		

> There's also a distinct possiblity the bugs are in the first run, in any case maybe we'll see the other five in a expansion or two.  Hopefully there will be some interesting planets to visit (and kill stuff on) in the game.  I mean come on, the Imperium alone is a big place and who doesn't want to go to Cadia and kill some Chaos Marines?


One can also only hope that theres space battles between the planets, as in with the ships themselves. I wouldn't mind them getting into BFG since people tend to forget about the table top game, and might bring incentive to start the game up again and or add onto it 



			
				makmakmob said:
			
		

> Did someone say... 'Ultarmarines'?
> *Mad twitch*


Rofl. I can only see this ending hilariously.


----------



## psion (Jul 20, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I haven't seen if but I have had One bug with the SoB so far. And its this. *grabs screenshot from his screenshot pile*
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/relic00000.jpg
> 
> Sorry for odd screen dimensions. o.o;;;



Hah!  Can't say I saw that one yet.  I'd probably remember it if I did.



Cmdr-A said:


> Eitherwise only glitch in the game is the actual if I wanna quickly pass things i press auto resolve. Press it whether you win or lose. the game crashes either way no matter who won. :S Thats the biggest problem >.< i sometimes forgot about it pressed it and lost several battles worth of time x.x


Uggh, guess I'm glad I didn't play single player all that much since Soulstorm.



Cmdr-A said:


> Oh yes. Playing as them made me actually wanna buy some models and have a small little army for myself xD good thing the majority of the figures are helmetless. Can make anthro sisters quite easily then that way. >=D While marines are tougher since theres less human heads to work with :S
> 
> Such as this for example...still need to paint him http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P4090300.jpg


Heh, wonder what species should they be?  Felines? 



Cmdr-A said:


> One can also only hope that theres space battles between the planets, as in with the ships themselves. I wouldn't mind them getting into BFG since people tend to forget about the table top game, and might bring incentive to start the game up again and or add onto it


Eh, GW is a bit of a victim of its own success in this regard.  It has so much stuff it can go into with the 40k history that some things are pretty much bound to be ignored.



Cmdr-A said:


> Rofl. I can only see this ending hilariously.


Indeed.  Since as we all know, the Raven Guard are so much cooler. ;P


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 20, 2008)

psion said:


> Hah!  Can't say I saw that one yet.  I'd probably remember it if I did.


Aye. Though have yet to find any others unfortunately....but once a patch...if ones ever completed that is is out it'll probably fix that along with the.... *looks on relic forums* Quite a list

And from the looks of it....


			
				Relic said:
			
		

> Dear community,
> 
> The current Soulstorm patch is undergoing testing with Gamespy and although slightly delayed, is progressing well. The patch will include fixes for the critical issues (SOB infinite resource, Harlequin bug, DE Observer bug, Necron infinite Monolith bug).
> 
> ...


That barely infoish update was on july 14th....last one before that march sometime >.>



			
				psion said:
			
		

> Heh, wonder what species should they be?  Felines?


Knowing me they'll all be leopards, cheetahs, and other fluffy animals that would fit xD


----------



## Magikian (Jul 21, 2008)

DO YOU HEAR THE VOICES TOO!?

Yeah, the Chaos Space Marines are awesome, as well as the Tau.

FOR THE GREATER GOOD!


----------



## Leonix (Jul 21, 2008)

DoW2 does look really good (don't know if my comp can handle it though), looks like it will be SMs, Orks, Eldar, and Nids so far for release...

I'm still getting used to 5th Ed rules (TLoS is getting my suits picked off), but as a whole its a good edition...

I've played Nids(3rd), DA/DW(3-4th), and now Tau(4-current), and I use Tau/IG in DoW...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone got any decent conversions they'd like to showcase 'coz I'd like to see them!


----------



## Leonix (Jul 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Anyone got any decent conversions they'd like to showcase 'coz I'd like to see them!


Sadly no, but if I can get my hands on a Shadowsun size comparison pic, and she is smaller than a Crisis suit I just might convert 1 or 2 of those models into XV8 Commanders for 5th Ed...


----------



## Madness (Jul 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Anyone got any decent conversions they'd like to showcase 'coz I'd like to see them!


This isnt one of my models but one of my friends sent me this pic a while ago and i thought it was an interesting conversion, although the lighting on the photo spoils it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the wings! very regal.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 22, 2008)

Madness said:


> This isnt one of my models but one of my friends sent me this pic a while ago and i thought it was an interesting conversion, although the lighting on the photo spoils it.


 
Pretty neat. I just finished reading the Blood Angels Omnibus, so for some reason, I keep thinking 'Arkio' when I see that. XD Before he got his Artificer armour. Hehe. Now THAT's what I mean about customization!


----------



## Madness (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I like the wings! very regal.



The thing is he collects a Space Wolf Army like me, yet most of his men look more like Black Templars or Blood Angels than a horde of angry Space Vikings. I think he only has like one Sprue's worth of Wolf parts on his entire 2000 point army.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps they should be 'space lions' instead. Lions are pretty regal.Also, what ever happened to the Cryp Angels.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Perhaps they should be 'space lions' instead. Lions are pretty regal.Also, what ever happened to the Cryp Angels.


Theres actually already a chapter that goes by the name of celestial lions IIRC. But no Space Lions. but celestial is pretty close to being the same meaning when you think about it.

And cryp(t if needed) angels? That might been before my WH'rin times. Cause i surely don't remember them at all. Any info you can spare on us about em?

Also, bought a blister pack of sisters just to test out green stuffing some >.> Got 2 helmet-less ones while the other has a helmet. Any species suggestions or suggestion for both cause I can't think of anything right now :S I finally have em and I draw a blank. Typical.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

I said Cryp Angels as a rival to the Blood Angels. Sorry, sick joke.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I didn't see that in there xD


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

I really doubt furry space marines would be within the tolerance limit of the Imperium. Wouldn't they be declared 'Abhuman' or 'Xenos'? 
*nerd face*
They'd sure be cool though. Maybe they'd be chaos followers.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

Course they wouldn't be tolerated =P People at the local shop got so angry at me one of them went as far as smashing several under his feet. Still, its fun anyway cause its unique in a sense. Don't care what others think, just means they're either close minded or can't think out of the black and white. Its just a game seriously >.> some people take it too seriously to the ways it actually is.

Though with Anthro (not furry, makes a complete difference when labeling em as such) is somewhat how the LoTD and other 21st cursed founding chapters came into being, and  still wish to stay loyal but from afar and when you least expect it. Something like that. It makes sense if you think about it personally and would work. I mean space wolves are pretty much the closest thing to Anthro Marines in the sense. though the wolven 13th companies they have are more B movie were wolfish kinda scheme instead of full right on wolves.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Given how much those models are worth if someone smashed them, I'd punch him!

A cursed founding with some anthro members would be interesting.
Oh, btw what does LoTD stand for?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

Legion of the Damned. They're the most famous of the 21st cursed founding chapters. They were originally hypothesized to be the Fire Hawks who were lost to a warp storm and the LoTD suddenly appeared much later after the disappearance. Though they themselves are sorta different. They help out quite a lot, and in the new 5th edition can be used as support from what I saw.




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Legion of the Damned is a chapter of Space Marines which mysteriously appears to help overwhelmed Imperial forces, then vanishes just as mysteriously, leaving behind only the destruction which they have caused. The troops that make up the Legion of the Damned do not have strict uniform armour decoration like other Space Marine chapters. Instead, each marine has a variety of flame, bones, and skull motifs painted over their all-black armour. The Legion of the Damned is believed to be the remnants of the lost Fire Hawks chapter of Space Marines.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legion_of_the_Damned

And naw. I have so many it doesn't bother me personally lol. I bought so many of the figures and gotten a ton free from friends that its no big deal anymore. Once it used to bother me. But not anymore. It's sall good :3

But yeah. The way a cursed founding happened. BUt instead of turning them somewhat like how the LoTD or the other ones turned out. Turning their mutations into more beneficial mutations. Its definitely plausible.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm hoping as a Tau player that we get an anthro race added to our list of alliances in the next codex... I mean we have Xenos (Tau), Humans (Gue'vesa), Bugs (vespid), and the Reptiles-ish (Kroot), we are due for something Anthro/Mammal-ish


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

'Nid mercs. That would be epic.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

Leonix said:


> I'm hoping as a Tau player that we get an anthro race added to our list of alliances in the next codex... I mean we have Xenos (Tau), Humans (Gue'vesa), Bugs (vespid), and the Reptiles-ish (Kroot), we are due for something Anthro/Mammal-ish



From what I saw while researching. There is supposed to be a psychic like race thats equivalent to the imperiums navigators that help guide the tau that are somewhat...in their own way anthroish. The Nicassar if I remember correctly.

But only thing I hope is they bring back the squats. Cause theres biiiiiiig chance they could since the Demiurg are almost an exact same kind of thing the squats are. But are allies of the tau too....heres to hoping yeh know.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 23, 2008)

Seriously, he smashed them?

I mean, I never really figured they'd be happy about what you did, but...that guy is a dick.

Also, on the subject, furries/anthros could easily exist in the 40k universe; they'd all be abhumans aligned with Slaanesh or Tzeentch.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 23, 2008)

Eh. I've always collected Eldar, but it kind of pisses me off. The fact that they're all too specialised... I do love grav-tanks, though.


----------



## KalebFenoir (Jul 23, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Course they wouldn't be tolerated =P People at the local shop got so angry at me one of them went as far as smashing several under his feet. Still, its fun anyway cause its unique in a sense. Don't care what others think, just means they're either close minded or can't think out of the black and white. Its just a game seriously >.> some people take it too seriously to the ways it actually is.
> 
> Though with Anthro (not furry, makes a complete difference when labeling em as such) is somewhat how the LoTD and other 21st cursed founding chapters came into being, and still wish to stay loyal but from afar and when you least expect it. Something like that. It makes sense if you think about it personally and would work. I mean space wolves are pretty much the closest thing to Anthro Marines in the sense. though the wolven 13th companies they have are more B movie were wolfish kinda scheme instead of full right on wolves.


 
Well, depending on whether you're just playing among friends, or if you're entering actual tourneys and stuff, you could probably get away with using the whole 'parallel world' crap. You know... like it's still the 40K world, only it's got anthros instead of humans. XD *shrugs* It'd probably mean that the Space Wolves would be actual wolves, but then when they go into 'wulven', they get all big and were-wolfy. Like... more-so. XD

*shrugs* These are the thoughts that keep me from climbing the corporate ladders. xD


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 24, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Seriously, he smashed them?
> 
> I mean, I never really figured they'd be happy about what you did, but...that guy is a dick.


Yup. But doesn't bother me. Its just a local shop  They're fluff nazis. Its a game. Live and let go. Eitherwise you end up no better then them IMHO.



			
				Entlassen said:
			
		

> Also, on the subject, furries/anthros could easily exist in the 40k universe; they'd all be abhumans aligned with Slaanesh or Tzeentch.


Thats what everyone says. there was a picture some 4channer drew with the memes in it about killing furry chaos space marines which were slaanesh followers cause we are like "fetished" and all that kinda stuff  So we would allign ourselves like that....i have the pictures floating around on my photobucket somewhere....where is it...hope its not too graphic to link to in the forum >.>

Gah. Stupid photobucket site maintenance. Guess I'll have to find it another time, since I believe its not on my PC anymore -.- Ah well.

EDIT: http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/anonislegion_anonib.jpg <-- There you go. Enjoy =P

But anyway, and I personally would think. They'd end up more alligned as allies with the Tau. Like how the Nicassar are with the Tau and the other bundles of alien races that allign themselves with the Tau. Such as the Nocturnal warriors of Hrud which are in fact somewhat WH40k's version of the Warhammer Fantasy's Skaven to a extent yet not completely. Though yet have anything really to be made about em as true figures. Just thought people might wanna know that one. o.o



			
				KalebFenoir said:
			
		

> Well, depending on whether you're just playing among friends,


Lol, What friends? =P Though seriously. Get to have more fun at the stores anyway.  Cause then you don't have friends who end up trying to go easy on you or are actually getting bored of it cause theres other things to do around the house xD


----------



## Leonix (Jul 24, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> From what I saw while researching. There is supposed to be a psychic like race thats equivalent to the imperiums navigators that help guide the tau that are somewhat...in their own way anthroish. The Nicassar if I remember correctly.
> 
> But only thing I hope is they bring back the squats. Cause theres biiiiiiig chance they could since the Demiurg are almost an exact same kind of thing the squats are. But are allies of the tau too....heres to hoping yeh know.



Personally I would rather have Psychic Kroot like the "sixth sense" ones in the Kroot merc list...

_50% chance to miss them with any template weapon_

As for Anthro editions to the Empire I would imagine they would be ether Elites (Big Cat-ish. Lion or tiger based perhaps), or Heavy support (bear-like), and for obvious reasons they wouldn't be canine... 

On the other hand Id go nuts if the Knarloc Riders made it into the Tau codex...


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Man. I tried getting into this hobby and after _daaays _of carefule cutting, filing, washing, assembling, preparation adn spraying, I only had to paint the damn things and I could play. I got a tiny detail brush, daubed some paint on it, mixed in a small amount of water and as soon as I put it on the model the entire thing went to hell. The paint ran into all the cracks and made the armor all look like one solid piece, but was somehow thick enough to clump and hide all the details. The color was horribly off and I could not for the life of me get the paint to stay on it's designated section. I spent WEEKS reading up on every painting tutorial on the net, constantly badgering myself to just do it, because I was terrified of ruining the money and time invested in those models. And when I finally could learn no more, when I finally gathered up enough courage to try, the paint buttfucked my model like an angry rapist and all of my warhammer crap was promptly shut in a box and forgotten about for an entire year. It;s still in my closet and I god damn refuse to touch it!

P.S. Is there a spellcheck somewhere around here? I can't find it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 24, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> P.S. Is there a spellcheck somewhere around here? I can't find it.



I think you get one with Firefox. Anyway, never faced this problem with painting. What paints are you using, and are you starting with dark colours? They say stuff like 'you can paint yellow over a dwarf flesh basecoat' but you can't.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Err, the oficial games workshop paints and the chaos black basecoat they told me to use. They being the people who made the friggin things.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 25, 2008)

SparkOfMortality said:


> Err, the oficial games workshop paints and the chaos black basecoat they told me to use. They being the people who made the friggin things.



Do you actually use chaos black as in the liquid paint as your basecoat? Cause...thats usually not a good way to start. The spraypaint should be your basecoat since it'll be nice and thing. And if you actually wanna get into just the cracks and all. Get a small bit of water onto your brush and wet the paint down in a cup of water and then dab of excess water on a piece of paper towel / etc whatever or on the side of the cup.  And then touch the watery paint on the areas you want to apply to it and it should just flow right into it. Just leave the stuff dry before doing anything else. Works for me.


----------



## Leonix (Jul 25, 2008)

Speaking of paint jobs, has anyone else seen the Hello Kitty armies of 40K?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 25, 2008)

Haha. Yeah that stuff is epic. Seen it ages. ago. The pink monolith was the main reason why I ever chose my color schemes in DoW for my necron to be Pink and Gold xD

Though seriously. Kudos to the original people who did those. They're seriously awesome for making such awesome things.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 31, 2008)

Any Tyranid player here who use this site for modelling biomorphs on a Carnifex.

My last 'Fex was a stripped down death-beetle with scything talons and crushing claws , mace tail, toxic miasma, adrenal glands (WS), and acid maw. on an optimal Charge he make's 9 strength 9 attacks at weapon skill 4 re-roll to wound (and toxic miasma reduces the other weapon skill. he also has extended and bonded carapace (made using 2 extra carapaces on top and on his chest).

Anybody else have any cool ways to model biomorphes.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 31, 2008)

Nope. Never gotten a carnifex yet...my father got a tyranid starter army...and i basically took it since he never painted anything. So yeah...but also one question. How come the UK's site looks the same good ol info still. While the US's site is all fucked up, and you can't get to info sections like the one you linked to about carnifexes :X


----------



## Rockario (Jul 31, 2008)

not a clue, but that is why I never use the US site (hey the US site may be screwed up but Canada barely has a site)


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 31, 2008)

ATTENTION: DOW SOULSTORM PLAYERS AND 40K FETISHISTS ALIKE.

>w> For those of you who don't know...the Tyranid Mod is now available for soulstorm!

http://dawnofwar.filefront.com/file/Tyranid_Mod_045SS;92364


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol xD Tyranid mod. Did they update anything better in it fomr its DC counterpart? Cause that one had a lot left to be desired :X Also i'd rather wait till DoW Pro comes for Soul Storm to see if anyone can do any justice for it.  xD


----------



## psion (Aug 3, 2008)

Uggh, Nids.  We'll have see if they're in Dawn of War II.  I'm hazy about mods.  Sometimes they're good, often times they mess with something that shouldn't have been touched.  I believe the Tyranids are probably more of the later then the former...


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 20, 2008)

OH HELL YEAH!

Newest news on DoW 2.

Tyranids are a go. Repeat tyranids are a go!  Check any game news site. 

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/warhammer40kdawnofwar2/index.html?tag=result;title;0
http://kotaku.com/5039145/you-seem-to-have-got-tyranids-in-my-dawn-of-war-ii

Its official people. And my do the guys look better then the figures themselves so far xD


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread shall go down in history as the thread that never dies 

Anyway, anyone got themselves a baneblade yet? Or does no-one really do the tabletop anymore?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> This thread shall go down in history as the thread that never dies


I hear that.....until it reaches 1000 posts :< Aren't they supposed to lock threads that exceed 1000 replies? :/



makmakmob said:


> Anyway, anyone got themselves a baneblade yet? Or does no-one really do the tabletop anymore?


I would. But they're still quite a bit expensive. Last time I checked over 100? I'd gladly use one for my chaos thousand sons. Cause chaos can use em right? >.> And I'm still waiting to get my hands on a 2nd land raider and convert it with the upgrade land raider terminus ultra <.< I so want the las cannons on it everywhere...though I also have a bit of konvershionin te do to it.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 20, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I would. But they're still quite a bit expensive. Last time I checked over 100? I'd gladly use one for my chaos thousand sons. Cause chaos can use em right? >.> And I'm still waiting to get my hands on a 2nd land raider and convert it with the upgrade land raider terminus ultra <.< I so want the las cannons on it everywhere...though I also have a bit of konvershionin te do to it.



Â£60 here. So yeah, quite bit. Yes chaos can use Baneblades, and of course followers of Nurgy-Wurgy get that special [hideous monstrosity] version that has a 'pus cannon' on it. 
On a somewhat (but not very) related note, what do you think furries would do to a Baneblade if they got a hold of one? 
And yes, 1000 posts=lock.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Â£60 here. So yeah, quite bit. Yes chaos can use Baneblades, and of course followers of Nurgy-Wurgy get that special [hideous monstrosity] version that has a 'pus cannon' on it.


Oh yes...I remember that....hideous... Tzeentch would make it look awesome...



makmakmob said:


> On a somewhat (but not very) related note, what do you think furries would do to a Baneblade if they got a hold of one?


Haha. Oh God. After reading that. I know instantly what would happen. The cannon would be replaced by A giant cawk. Ummm...where the goo cylinders on the back for the nurgle version...haha. those would be baaaaawlz. Seriously. That'd be hilarious as all hell to see.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 20, 2008)

You left out the ears and tail.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh damn...you're right. :/ I fail. Like in dumb and dumber...the dog van...


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 21, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> This thread shall go down in history as the thread that never dies
> 
> Anyway, anyone got themselves a baneblade yet? Or does no-one really do the tabletop anymore?



I've got a Baneblade. Friend of mine sold it to me for $50 unassembled, so I put it together and plan on selling it on eBay once painted (I could've looted it for a battlewagon, but everyone and their grandma has a looted Baneblade wagon :/). That and I need the extra money. :V

And oh yeah. Huge model is HUUUUUGE.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 21, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> I've got a Baneblade. Friend of mine sold it to me for $50 unassembled, so I put it together and plan on selling it on eBay once painted (I could've looted it for a battlewagon, but everyone and their grandma has a looted Baneblade wagon :/). That and I need the extra money. :V
> 
> And oh yeah. Huge model is HUUUUUGE.



Make it into a skullhamma for apocalypse games. Anyways, I thought it was land raiders everyone was turning into battlewagons.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 21, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Make it into a skullhamma for apocalypse games. Anyways, I thought it was land raiders everyone was turning into battlewagons.



Hell if I know but a friend is turning whatever he used to make his battle wagon into a garbage truk xD


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 21, 2008)

Garbage truck? What is that for?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 21, 2008)

http://snowfyre.deviantart.com/art/WIP-Ork-Garbage-Trukk-92473645

I dunno lol. Take a gander yourself xD He's the one who made it for his orky army xD


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 21, 2008)

That thing is EPIC.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 21, 2008)

Not as epic as the grotzooka he made xD oh God is snowfyre ever filled with em.


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Make it into a skullhamma for apocalypse games. Anyways, I thought it was land raiders everyone was turning into battlewagons.




That's just it, I don't plan on playing Apocalypse games. That and it'd be a nice change of pace to paint something that's all NEW and SHINY-like.


----------



## Rockario (Aug 23, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Anyway, anyone got themselves a baneblade yet? Or does no-one really do the tabletop anymore?


A Baneblade? I know a guy who has 3!! what happened was he ordered and paid for one, but it got lost in the mail, so they sent him another one free but it too got lost in the mail, so they sent another-one. in the end they found the others and so he paid for one and got three!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyway was looking at the new warhammer stuff just today. That tank commander Chronus looks pretty whacky with that helmet of his. And the new starter box set thing looks like a fairly reasonable deal  5 terminators, a tactical squad of marines, a captain and a dreadnought, and a bunch of ork figures. it seems like a good deal. 

Though you think the figures are low quality like in the whole, tyranid battle for maccrage set that I once got just to get some eldar and a bonesinger?  Eitherway. o.o they also have a collectors thing for armor of the ages. D: Oh God does that look sweet. x.x Though don't know anything about that thunderstorm or whatever it was cannon is all about. anyone got stats? Never got the new rulebook yet.

Also can't wait to see what other things the other armies get >.>


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 25, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Anyway was looking at the new warhammer stuff just today. That tank commander Chronus looks pretty whacky with that helmet of his. And the new starter box set thing looks like a fairly reasonable deal  5 terminators, a tactical squad of marines, a captain and a dreadnought, and a bunch of ork figures. it seems like a good deal.
> 
> Though you think the figures are low quality like in the whole, tyranid battle for maccrage set that I once got just to get some eldar and a bonesinger?  Eitherway. o.o they also have a collectors thing for armor of the ages. D: Oh God does that look sweet. x.x Though don't know anything about that thunderstorm or whatever it was cannon is all about. anyone got stats? Never got the new rulebook yet.
> 
> Also can't wait to see what other things the other armies get >.>



In my local GW they've been selling two halves of each set to ork collectors and space marines collectors. To be honest, I'd pay Â£40 just for a plastic warboss kit...


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> In my local GW they've been selling two halves of each set to ork collectors and space marines collectors. To be honest, I'd pay Â£40 just for a plastic warboss kit...



 thats kinda awkward to be honest. Cause the whole set is 60 USD. A set of terminators itself is 50 USD itself, a captain figure which i presume is metal maybe would cost about 18 USD. a plastic dreadnought...no idea they don't sell em plastic x.x only metal. but yeah. then a tactical squad...thats at least 35 dollars right there. the orks. just about as much as well as those new deafkoptas (sp)  i mean its a lot of shit for a good price. and i currently also have a ork army i got....for free thats about 50 some figures and currently still incomplete from a stupid friend and his younger brother who left 3 armies at my house. all incomplete unforutnately...and i didn't get all his chaos figs x.x


----------



## Madness (Aug 26, 2008)

Me and one of my friends have each pre-ordered the new starter set and we are exchanging the models we dont need with each other. So im taking his marines and he is having the Orks in my Box. Even though the models inside are clip together, they are still quite high quality and the sheer amount of stuff you get in the box also makes it worth it just for them. 
Plus it means i can now field 3 squads of Wolf Guard in Terminator armour which is always fun.


----------



## psion (Aug 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> OH HELL YEAH!
> 
> Newest news on DoW 2.
> 
> ...



Ah hell, all non-Ork armies should begin to refine their crowd control strategies, the bugs are back in town. *rolls eyes*

I look forward to new info on multiplayer and the army rosters now.  That and maybe see if Relic plans to push the envelop further by releasing DoW2 with a record breaking five armies at launch.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 26, 2008)

psion said:


> Ah hell, all non-Ork armies should begin to refine their crowd control strategies, the bugs are back in town. *rolls eyes*
> 
> I look forward to new info on multiplayer and the army rosters now.  That and maybe see if Relic plans to push the envelop further by releasing DoW2 with a record breaking five armies at launch.



Does the latest DoW have the new Ork lootas in it? How about the Shokk Attakk gun? if it has either those 'nids are screwed, I should hope.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 26, 2008)

psion said:


> Ah hell, all non-Ork armies should begin to refine their crowd control strategies, the bugs are back in town. *rolls eyes*
> 
> I look forward to new info on multiplayer and the army rosters now.  That and maybe see if Relic plans to push the envelop further by releasing DoW2 with a record breaking five armies at launch.



Personally. I think they overpowered the tyranids just for the video  I think they'll be toning them down quite some bit. That and plus they had only like what? a few marines here or there fighting against a swarm where it most likely wouldn't be like that in game normally.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Personally. I think they overpowered the tyranids just for the video  I think they'll be toning them down quite some bit. That and plus they had only like what? a few marines here or there fighting against a swarm where it most likely wouldn't be like that in game normally.



I suppose they're trying to live up to the fluff in the trailers. Ever heard of the 'movie space marines' rules?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 26, 2008)

No, I don't think I quite heard of it.


----------



## psion (Aug 26, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Personally. I think they overpowered the tyranids just for the video  I think they'll be toning them down quite some bit. That and plus they had only like what? a few marines here or there fighting against a swarm where it most likely wouldn't be like that in game normally.



Yeah, that's my hopes too.  However... damn I just spend too much time on the DoW2 community forums, all the Tyranid fanwhores hang out there because it was the tallest soap box for them to scream their requests to Relic.  Something's wrong when you're quoting fluff instead of the general wording of the TT rules for how a race should behave...
In any case, I suppose the satisfaction of smiting some morons in multiplayer will be a fair trade.
Angry Marines!
ALWAYS ANGRY, ALL THE TIME!! >;P


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 26, 2008)

*feels sad cause he loves his IG in DoW: DC and SS* Great gotta rechange strategy


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 27, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> No, I don't think I quite heard of it.



Well, in books and fluff the space marines lack of numbers and extreme strength are much more exaggerated, so just for the lulz some producers wrote up rules for making the space marines much, much more vicious and powerful, like in the books and fluff, hence the 'movie space marines rules'.


----------



## Madness (Aug 27, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Well, in books and fluff the space marines lack of numbers and extreme strength are much more exaggerated, so just for the lulz some producers wrote up rules for making the space marines much, much more vicious and powerful, like in the books and fluff, hence the 'movie space marines rules'.



I think i have seen that Amry list. Isnt one Tactical Squad and a Rhino like 1500pts? I know the rules were more for fun than being balanced.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 27, 2008)

I play Red Corsairs primarily (Chaos Space Marine Pirates Woot!) 
But I also have a massive Ork army, and an 1850 point Space Marine army.
I also have a Battle Fleet Gothic, 1500 point Eldar Fleet.

I think I've sunk a few grand. <.<


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 27, 2008)

Madness said:


> I think i have seen that Amry list. Isnt one Tactical Squad and a Rhino like 1500pts? I know the rules were more for fun than being balanced.



Oh wait. I think I have seen that now xD Haha. That was so long ago though. >.>


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 27, 2008)

Kingman said:


> I think I've sunk a few grand. <.<



A few? You could have probably bought Tuvalu  for that much money!


----------



## psion (Aug 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *feels sad cause he loves his IG in DoW: DC and SS* Great gotta rechange strategy



I know, I miss the IG too; but at least there's still the Spess Mahreehs! (Soulstorm joke)


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 27, 2008)

The Imperial Guard has more balls than the entirety of Space Marines.


----------



## psion (Aug 27, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that the IG generally have better voice actors and better written characters.  I mean, who really liked any of the FCs arranged to replace good ol' Gabe?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 28, 2008)

psion said:


> I mean, who really liked any of the FCs arranged to replace good ol' Gabe?


I know I didn't, though then again. Its blood ravens, its sorta the same thing so it got quite old quite fast with them.


----------



## psion (Aug 28, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I know I didn't, though then again. Its blood ravens, its sorta the same thing so it got quite old quite fast with them.



Yeah, Thule and Borealis both wore kind of thin after awhile.


----------



## WolfAssDeadly (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh, APOCALYPSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

I play Blood Angels, because I can get choppy wit' em',
and I like the fluff for the chapter.
Yeah, I have limited 40K Budget so I can't get enough stuff for Apocalypse.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 29, 2008)

Anyone here an experienced ork player? I could do with some tips on how to use the new lootas.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 30, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Anyone here an experienced ork player? I could do with some tips on how to use the new lootas.



I asked snowfyre up on deviantart. Since he doesn't post here or really go over to FA either really. His two responses since he didn't fully understand your question are these

1:


			
				Snowfyre said:
			
		

> Well, from my experiance with looted vehicles, I have a tendency of keeping them as cheap as I can cause they tend to die in one turn, and well, I keep them hidden behind terrain for the first turn, pop up, drop a blast template when I charge everyone to present multiple targets, and watch it blow up, though with the new obscured rules, you may want to keep it in cover.



2:


			
				Snowfyre said:
			
		

> new loota boiz tactica.... hmmmm.
> well first rule is sit and shoot, obviously, and second is pray you get a lot of shots, third rule is unless you often move them alot, or use them to fix stuff VERY often, the mek isn't of much use. Also for targets well, generally I pioritise light vehicles and infantry with an armour value of 4+ and below, for vehicles, anything up to dreads are fair game, in absence of such units, I just shoot anything that can be reasonably hurt by that thing, which well.... is almsot everything except for leman russ battle tanks



Hopefully that helps. If not. He says AH WELL XD


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 31, 2008)

That was pretty much all I needed! Fantastic!


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 31, 2008)

I just recently saw the Tyranid part of the trailer..... I came x3

Tyranid Lictors = <3


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah o.o they look like they move so real its almost scary D: Like jumping spidors. X.x they might be a bit creepy in the game xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 2, 2008)

TwT my poor IG tactics gone for DoW


----------



## Madness (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought the Lictor at the end was a nice touch. But I was personally more impressed by the fact that the Blood Ravens finally won a fight in a cutscene (against the Eldar atleast).


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh come on, they also won in the first mission of Dawn of War ;]

On another note, 5th Edition sounds amazing, and I might just buy it, since it's going to advance the storyline a fair bit (at least it seems that way). WH40K n00bs FTMFW.


----------



## spacemanspiff37 (Sep 2, 2008)

I played the RTS and then started a Blood Ravens army of minis. Im pretty sure thats looked down upon by the 'real gamers', but those blood ravens are awsome.... Knowledge is power, guard it well.


----------



## psion (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll need more information before I make a judgement on the Nids, although now I want to see what they're doing for PAX.


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 5, 2008)

Greetings! Warhammer 40k nuts and tabletop sluts! I demand that all of ye respond to this video 
http://kotaku.com/5045678/first-warhammer-brawler-footage-looks-hot

Another new Warhammer 40k game...this time it's a third-person action game based on the SPESS MEHREENS


----------



## Madness (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow that video was awesome. It has been a loooong time since there was a decent 40k shooter.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh man. I came. That is awesome. Hopefully they do more. Firewarrior was a BIG letdown for the most part but a step in the right direction. More please 

EDIT: Though only thing I kinda have my thoughts about this is is that I hope its a lot longer then I would imagine it to be. Cause i can't really see this kinda game being very long running. That and hopefully they use a different chapter then the big ones >.>


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 5, 2008)

The video sucks.

Gemeplay seems totally repetitive, like Gears of War, the colour palette is watered down, focus on brutality and destruction rather than something that is actually interesting and replayable...

It's basically a GoW-ripoff set in the WH40k universe.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 5, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> The video sucks.


Why yes...yes it does suck...in quality. 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Gemeplay seems totally repetitive, like Gears of War, the colour palette is watered down, focus on brutality and destruction rather than something that is actually interesting and replayable...


If  you're looking for bright environments and all that in 40K, You've got the wrong hobby bud. Hate to say it >.> 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> It's basically a GoW-ripoff set in the WH40k universe.


Lol. I was so totally waiting for someone to *insert GoW rip off saying here* message ;o

I myself have never played GoW except watched a few videos, so I wouldn't know, let alone even own a 360, yet. And its kinda too early to even place a full bad opinion. There might be unlockables. Different usable weapons....by the path...a power fist or sword will be epic fun.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 6, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Why yes...yes it does suck...in quality.



Yes. Quality of gameplay most importantly.



> If  you're looking for bright environments and all that in 40K, You've got the wrong hobby bud. Hate to say it >.>


Errr, no. Artwork of WH40K uses more colours than grey, brown and black. It's really easy to create something with more than just three colours. Hell, Dawn of War was pretty colourful, and didn't lose the grittiness.



> Lol. I was so totally waiting for someone to *insert GoW rip off saying here* message ;o
> 
> I myself have never played GoW except watched a few videos, so I wouldn't know, let alone even own a 360, yet. And its kinda too early to even place a full bad opinion. There might be unlockables. Different usable weapons....by the path...a power fist or sword will be epic fun.


I played GoW thoroughly, and Space Marine IS a GoW rip-off. Plus, it's gonna get boring quick, as does any game focusing on destruction and slaughter.

I wonder, why didn't someone create a WH40K RPG or similiar game focusing on storytelling rather than slaughtering? And no, MMORPGs aren't RPGs, they are online hack'n'slashes.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 6, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Yes. Quality of gameplay most importantly.


I was talking about video quality itself, not the game. Or were you not capable of understanding what I said? =P



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Errr, no. Artwork of WH40K uses more colours than grey, brown and black. It's really easy to create something with more than just three colours. Hell, Dawn of War was pretty colourful, and didn't lose the grittiness.


You sure we're looking at the same pics? Cause the majority of any artwork of warhammer stuff out there, besides the box art and the stuff thats actually on the covers of the books / etc is Black and White and some sepia toned stuff. And even then, most of the colored pics still hold that gloomy watered down look, nothing that bright of colorful. >.> And Dawn of War had its charm with some of its gameplay, but it wasn't as fun as it should have been. It didn't show the full side that the game is supposed to have. Unless it does, its not truly what its meant to be. DoW is tame compared to this up coming game. 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> I played GoW thoroughly, and Space Marine IS a GoW rip-off. Plus, it's gonna get boring quick, as does any game focusing on destruction and slaughter.


Then if it bothers you that much, don't play the game, ignore it. Theres so many types of games that have copied off of one another that its nothing new. Get used to it by now. You'd have said the same exact thing for any other game that used the same game play format as GoW =P Let others that want to play it play it for themselves and make their own decision if they will like it or not. Like I said, its still too early to make such a biased opinion. 



Mikael Grizzly said:


> I wonder, why didn't someone create a WH40K RPG or similiar game focusing on storytelling rather than slaughtering? And no, MMORPGs aren't RPGs, they are online hack'n'slashes.


Because I don't think that would work all that well, and GW does want to make a MMO for 40K, but not an RPG. That and RPG's just wouldn't hold out that well because big battles or some kind of conflict would be a tad too short to tell out some kind of amazing or impressive story line with a game like that, unless they end up making it into some ungoldy long game, it'd just loose its point extremely fast.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 6, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> I was talking about video quality itself, not the game. Or were you not capable of understanding what I said? =P



I like to twist people's words.



> You sure we're looking at the same pics? Cause the majority of any artwork of warhammer stuff out there, besides the box art and the stuff thats actually on the covers of the books / etc is Black and White and some sepia toned stuff. And even then, most of the colored pics still hold that gloomy watered down look, nothing that bright of colorful. >.> And Dawn of War had its charm with some of its gameplay, but it wasn't as fun as it should have been. It didn't show the full side that the game is supposed to have. Unless it does, its not truly what its meant to be. DoW is tame compared to this up coming game.



I'm talking about colour illustrations and yes, they do have more than three colours in them. For instance, the artist behind this particular illustration used more than gray/brown/bronze in his work. 

Also, we're not talking about DoW's gameplay but _art style_. Don't derail.



> Then if it bothers you that much, don't play the game, ignore it. Theres so many types of games that have copied off of one another that its nothing new. Get used to it by now. You'd have said the same exact thing for any other game that used the same game play format as GoW =P Let others that want to play it play it for themselves and make their own decision if they will like it or not. Like I said, its still too early to make such a biased opinion.



No, it's not. The developers have clearly stated that they aim for a hack'n'slash slaughter game, and judging by the released material, it's going to be a derivative of GoW with a more developed melee.

Look at Half-Life 2 for instance, at it's refined gameplay and variety. Slaughtering hordes of Chaos monsters over and over again _will_ get old - and unfortunately, the developers stated that such slaughter is the goal of their game.



> Because I don't think that would work all that well, and GW does want to make a MMO for 40K, but not an RPG. That and RPG's just wouldn't hold out that well because big battles or some kind of conflict would be a tad too short to tell out some kind of amazing or impressive story line with a game like that, unless they end up making it into some ungoldy long game, it'd just loose its point extremely fast.



Uh, RPGs are supposed to be long. They aren't a "one-evening" affair. 

While WH40K's tagline is "In the grim future of (XX) century, there is only war", it's a tagline - nothing more. An RPG set in the WH40K universe doesn't need to be set in the 41st millenium, it can be set earlier, around the Horus Heresy for instance. Or focus on the Fall of the Eldar. There are numerous events in the universe that can be used as a backdrop for an RPG - limiting WH40K only to shooters and RTS games is not doing the setting justice.

Hell, it can even focus on the Inquisition - that's what the P&P RPG set in the WH40K universe did.


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 6, 2008)

The demo itself was lame, but being that it's in its pre-alpha stage, I think that its far from resembling the finished product.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 6, 2008)

Ugh. Which part of "Developers STATED they want a slaughter-centered game" do you fail to understand?


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 6, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Ugh. Which part of "Developers STATED they want a slaughter-centered game" do you fail to understand?



A Warhammer 40,000 game without mass slaughter isn't a Warhammer 40,000 game.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 6, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> A Warhammer 40,000 game without mass slaughter isn't a Warhammer 40,000 game.


Exactly, and it in thus, is just a game. Why do you care so much that its hack and slash? Seriously. You have a sourly bad attitude and a broom halfway up your ass towards a game that only has the tiniest snippets of info on it out.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm talking about colour illustrations and yes, they do have more than three colours in them. For instance, the artist behind this particular illustration used more than gray/brown/bronze in his work.


And? That still has that, "water down" look you are apparently hating so much. The picture itself is extremely gloomy, and doom impending.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> No, it's not. The developers have clearly stated that they aim for a hack'n'slash slaughter game, and judging by the released material, it's going to be a derivative of GoW with a more developed melee.


You just wasted your time there already stating info we already can tell ourselves just by watching.  Thats not what my reply was about. Good going there. We already can tell its going to be like that. I meant its too early to judge a game BADLY just by a pre alpha staged video. Until more info is released. Its quite pointless to put a full whole hearted. I hate it, or it sucks. Right then and there on the spot.




Mikael Grizzly said:


> Uh, RPGs are supposed to be long. They aren't a "one-evening" affair.
> 
> While WH40K's tagline is "In the grim future of (XX) century, there is only war", it's a tagline - nothing more. An RPG set in the WH40K universe doesn't need to be set in the 41st millenium, it can be set earlier, around the Horus Heresy for instance. Or focus on the Fall of the Eldar. There are numerous events in the universe that can be used as a backdrop for an RPG - limiting WH40K only to shooters and RTS games is not doing the setting justice.


And neither is putting out an RPG for it. An RPG would be ill fitting to the game. It's more fitting for Fantasy, not this. I really could never see this fitting in at all, period. Its quite hard to already make a Science Fiction RPG where you have a 3 manned team (like most typical rpgs) With several back up characters (mostly 3 or 4 others) to complete a whole story line in a warhammer 40K rpg, because its always more then just them that would decide the fate of the whole ending. I just cannot see it working at all.


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 6, 2008)

> And neither is putting out an RPG for it. An RPG would be ill fitting to the game. It's more fitting for Fantasy, not this. I really could never see this fitting in at all, period. Its quite hard to already make a Science Fiction RPG where you have a 3 manned team (like most typical rpgs) With several back up characters (mostly 3 or 4 others) to complete a whole story line in a warhammer 40K rpg, because its always more then just them that would decide the fate of the whole ending. I just cannot see it working at all.


Actually, I could see a 40k RPG working quite well, if done correctly.

Imagine the main character being an Inquisitor, with a team of Sanctioned Psykers, Savants, Techpriests, Assassins, and other assorted Imperial d00ds.

I mean, hell, Mass Effect and KotOR were both great, so why couldn't a 40k RPG work?


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 6, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Actually, I could see a 40k RPG working quite well, if done correctly.
> 
> Imagine the main character being an Inquisitor, with a team of Sanctioned Psykers, Savants, Techpriests, Assassins, and other assorted Imperial d00ds.
> 
> I mean, hell, Mass Effect and KotOR were both great, so why couldn't a 40k RPG work?


Its just a bit out there still, Unless you have some small force against you of deamons or some sorcerer or  band of bad guys. I really can't. Cause with how some of the other games like that. They weren't based really on a full scale wars to an extent, from what I know of Mass Effect at least, unlike the majority of the themes in 40K are.


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 6, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Its just a bit out there still, Unless you have some small force against you of deamons or some sorcerer or  band of bad guys. I really can't. Cause with how some of the other games like that. They weren't based really on a full scale wars to an extent, from what I know of Mass Effect at least, unlike the majority of the themes in 40K are.



Well, yeah, that's what I was getting at.

An Inquisitor would be perfect for a 40k RPG, since it's small scale, and could work on an 'adventure' RPG-type basis.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 6, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Well, yeah, that's what I was getting at.
> 
> An Inquisitor would be perfect for a 40k RPG, since it's small scale, and could work on an 'adventure' RPG-type basis.



Maybe, though then again, I'm not much for rpgs myself either. Only have played a few. >.> *several FF's, chrono trigger, ms sagas, and earth bound*
I might change my mind, depending on game features which is why some of the rpgs i've played i did. >.>


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 7, 2008)

MEh, jRPGs =/= RPGs. They're a peculiar mutation of the genre, but not really pure RPGs.



> Exactly, and it in thus, is just a game. Why do you care so much that its hack and slash? Seriously. You have a sourly bad attitude and a broom halfway up your ass towards a game that only has the tiniest snippets of info on it out.



I simply consider games with primitive gameplay out of place in 2008. Especially after the master crafted gameplay of Half-Life 2. Running around shooting things is old, really old. Gamers should have standards.

That and really, I really expect more from games than primitive satisfaction from gratuitous violence.

David Cage, creator of Fahrenheit/Indigo Prophecy summed this feeling up pretty well:



			
				David Cage said:
			
		

> I would be lying if I said that I did not understand why some people could have no interest in videogames. I felt something similar myself to a certain extent. For a while, I had the feeling that games were just repeating themselves over and over, year after year, just with better graphics.
> 
> At the same time, I felt less and less interest in games' characters, worlds and topics, I felt bored seeing always the same stereotypes, poor storytelling and acting, gratuitous violence and total lack of any real meaning. I realized that most games were designed for an audience of kids between 10 and 14 years old. At 36, like many other gamers, I was definitely not a part of this target anymore.
> 
> ...





> And? That still has that, "water down" look you are apparently hating so much. The picture itself is extremely gloomy, and doom impending.



You do realize that's only a half of it? The palette used in the entire image is extremely rich, and it's definitely not watered down - the colours are bright, not toned down. 



> You just wasted your time there already stating info we already can tell ourselves just by watching.  Thats not what my reply was about. Good going there. We already can tell its going to be like that. I meant its too early to judge a game BADLY just by a pre alpha staged video. Until more info is released. Its quite pointless to put a full whole hearted. I hate it, or it sucks. Right then and there on the spot.



Given the developers statements and the quality of the gameplay (or rather lack therof) presented, I can give an INITIAL assessment that it sucks. It's a safety rule basically - it's better to be cynical, bitter and pessimistic towards the electronic entertainment industry, since most of the games released nowadays are primitive and dumbed down.



> And neither is putting out an RPG for it. An RPG would be ill fitting to the game. It's more fitting for Fantasy, not this. I really could never see this fitting in at all, period. Its quite hard to already make a Science Fiction RPG where you have a 3 manned team (like most typical rpgs) With several back up characters (mostly 3 or 4 others) to complete a whole story line in a warhammer 40K rpg, because its always more then just them that would decide the fate of the whole ending. I just cannot see it working at all.



Just because you don't see how it fits, doesn't mean it's impossible.

That, and you should play some real RPGs - jRPGs aren't representative of the genre, not by a long shot.


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> I'm talking about colour illustrations and yes, they do have more than three colours in them. For instance, the artist behind this particular illustration used more than gray/brown/bronze in his work.



But in the grim darkness of the next-generation graphics platform, there is only brown. Duh.


[quote[No, it's not. The developers have clearly stated that they aim for a hack'n'slash slaughter game, and judging by the released material, it's going to be a derivative of GoW with a more developed melee.[/quote]

What else could you see in 40K? "Dungeon crawling"? Grinding on some rock until you're a high-enough level to grind somewhere else?



> Look at Half-Life 2 for instance, at it's refined gameplay and variety.



Half-Life 2 is FAR from 40K in terms of story and direction. The creators of 40K wanted a grim future where the galaxy was wrought from end to end with slaughter and mayhem with no hope in sight, where-as in HL2 hope rested in one man.



> Slaughtering hordes of Chaos monsters over and over again _will_ get old - and unfortunately, the developers stated that such slaughter is the goal of their game.



As I sorta mentioned in my last statement, GW isn't giving game devs much else to work with. :V




> Uh, RPGs are supposed to be long. They aren't a "one-evening" affair.



Aren't RPGs typically just battle after battle, but with a story tacked onto it that progresses as you do?*

*The only difference between the game in question and the RPG elements are leveling up and the mentioned story. :V



> While WH40K's tagline is "In the grim future of (XX) century, there is only war", it's a tagline - nothing more. An RPG set in the WH40K universe doesn't need to be set in the 41st millenium, it can be set earlier, around the Horus Heresy for instance. Or focus on the Fall of the Eldar. There are numerous events in the universe that can be used as a backdrop for an RPG - limiting WH40K only to shooters and RTS games is not doing the setting justice.



You have something here. Other than Fire Warrior, I can't think of a game that focuses on anyone other than SPESS MEHREENZ LOL. A point-of-view of one of the other SEVERAL FUCKING RACES of 40K sould be good. Except for Necron, methinks the dialog would be lacking...



> Hell, it can even focus on the Inquisition - that's what the P&P RPG set in the WH40K universe did.



The problem with game ideas being pitched here is that they're too linear, based on one race or event. What *I* would like to see is a game that lets you choose ANY race ('cept Necron, again, too boring), with DIFFERENT leveling/combat* systems (where applicable), DIFFERENT story-lines with branching story archs, etc.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Given the developers statements and the quality of the gameplay (or rather lack therof) presented, I can give an INITIAL assessment that it sucks. It's a safety rule basically - it's better to be cynical, bitter and pessimistic towards the electronic entertainment industry, since most of the games released nowadays are primitive and dumbed down.



"Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment."

But then again, "Blessed is the mind too small for doubt."


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 8, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> But in the grim darkness of the next-generation graphics platform, there is only brown. Duh.



Oh, right. Next gen.



> What else could you see in 40K? "Dungeon crawling"? Grinding on some rock until you're a high-enough level to grind somewhere else?



MMORPG's aren't representative of RPGs in general. Play Planescape: Torment or KotOR2 to see how a story driven RPG works - or Fallout to see how a classic P&P emulating RPG feels. 



> Half-Life 2 is FAR from 40K in terms of story and direction. The creators of 40K wanted a grim future where the galaxy was wrought from end to end with slaughter and mayhem with no hope in sight, where-as in HL2 hope rested in one man.



I was referring to gameplay. 



> As I sorta mentioned in my last statement, GW isn't giving game devs much else to work with. :V



Oh, they give enough basis to build on. A skilled writer (like, say, the guys behind KotOR2 or Planescape: Torment) can create an amazing, fitting story from scratch.



> Aren't RPGs typically just battle after battle, but with a story tacked onto it that progresses as you do?*
> 
> *The only difference between the game in question and the RPG elements are leveling up and the mentioned story. :V



No. You are referring to jRPGs or MMORPGs, which are grindgrindgrind games. Real RPGs, like the ones I mentioned focus on story, atmosphere and immersion (as much as I hate that word).




> You have something here. Other than Fire Warrior, I can't think of a game that focuses on anyone other than SPESS MEHREENZ LOL. A point-of-view of one of the other SEVERAL FUCKING RACES of 40K sould be good. Except for Necron, methinks the dialog would be lacking...



Hehe. Check out KotOR2 to see how well droids with absolutely no spoken lines can be fleshed out.



> The problem with game ideas being pitched here is that they're too linear, based on one race or event. What *I* would like to see is a game that lets you choose ANY race ('cept Necron, again, too boring), with DIFFERENT leveling/combat* systems (where applicable), DIFFERENT story-lines with branching story archs, etc.



That would be awesome... imagine the size of that thing, though. DoWC features most of the armies, and skirts the fine line between "grind" and "variety", since the devs had to make compromises to avoid bloating the game endlessly.

I still think that it'd be better to focus on one race rather than split attention between two. 



> "Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment."



Reflects my stance on modern day gaming.



> But then again, "Blessed is the mind too small for doubt."



"Faith is purest when it is unquestioning!"


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 8, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> MMORPG's aren't representative of RPGs in general. Play Planescape: Torment or KotOR2 to see how a story driven RPG works - or Fallout to see how a classic P&P emulating RPG feels.



Any RPG I've played with any kind of leveling system has been a grind-fest. :/




> I was referring to gameplay.



So was I. HL2's gameplay fit the story. :eng101:





> Oh, they give enough basis to build on. A skilled writer (like, say, the guys behind KotOR2 or Planescape: Torment) can create an amazing, fitting story from scratch.



Skilled writers are few and far-between these days, mah boi.




> Hehe. Check out KotOR2 to see how well droids with absolutely no spoken lines can be fleshed out.



Yeah, but Droids have free-will. Necron don't. :v




> That would be awesome... imagine the size of that thing, though. DoWC features most of the armies, and skirts the fine line between "grind" and "variety", since the devs had to make compromises to avoid bloating the game endlessly.
> 
> I still think that it'd be better to focus on one race rather than split attention between two.



Most of the races they choose have too much star-time anyway, like the SPESS MEHREENZ, which is what cheeses me off in terms of 40K anymore. SPESS MEHREENZ SPESS MEHREENZ MARSHA MARSHA MARSHA! When are we gonna get a hack-and-slash with Orks? :V


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 8, 2008)

A 40k game starring The Last Chancers would be pretty fucking sweet, IMO.

It wouldn't necessarily follow the three novels, but if it were about the Regiment, that would make for an awesome story.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 9, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> Any RPG I've played with any kind of leveling system has been a grind-fest. :/



Then which have you played? Fallouts, Planescape, KotOR2 all base on solving quests rather than fighting. Hell, in PS:T the highest experience rewards come from talking.



> So was I. HL2's gameplay fit the story. :eng101:



I was referring to the quality of it. But even in WH40K it shouldn't be hard to come with an interesting, non-cliched story.



> Skilled writers are few and far-between these days, mah boi.



This is why Obsidian should take care of a WH40K RPG.



> Yeah, but Droids have free-will. Necron don't. :v



Now here we enter philosophy. Is a droid bound by it's programming?



> Most of the races they choose have too much star-time anyway, like the SPESS MEHREENZ, which is what cheeses me off in terms of 40K anymore. SPESS MEHREENZ SPESS MEHREENZ MARSHA MARSHA MARSHA! When are we gonna get a hack-and-slash with Orks? :V



Or the Imperial Guard. Imagine a game focused on Tanith First And Only.


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 17, 2008)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Now here we enter philosophy. Is a droid bound by it's programming?



Necron are. :V




> Or the Imperial Guard. Imagine a game focused on Tanith First And Only.



I can imagine a CoD-esque Imperial Guard shooter.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 17, 2008)

I love all games by WARHAMMER especially dawn of war

cant wait for warhammer online!


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 18, 2008)

Good or Bad idea. Y/N?

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/IMG_1404-.jpg


----------



## Bambi (Sep 18, 2008)

> "Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment."
> 
> But then again, "Blessed is the mind too small for doubt."


 
In the world of poor video gaming; "There's no such thing as innocence. Only degree's of guilt."


----------



## psion (Sep 18, 2008)

Cmdr-A said:


> Good or Bad idea. Y/N?
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/IMG_1404-.jpg



I don't know.  For your anthro project?  Yeah although it looks tricky.
For DoW II?  There's actually a big back and forth debate going on about that.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

I like eldar,dark eldar,necrons,tyranids,Tau. I basically like everyone except the human races and the orks


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 18, 2008)

What's wrong with Orks? >:C


----------



## Madness (Sep 19, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> What's wrong with Orks? >:C



They arent angry enough XD.


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 19, 2008)

Madness said:


> They arent angry enough XD.



They can't help it if they like what they do. :c


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 22, 2008)

psion said:


> I don't know.  For your anthro project?  Yeah although it looks tricky.
> For DoW II?  There's actually a big back and forth debate going on about that.



Naw. I meant as just a normal fig conversion lol. A techmarine terminator. I've seen  up on Coolminiornot a few tech marine terminators but so far i'm the only one that did it the way I have so far XP


----------



## Cmdr-A (Sep 30, 2008)

Either way since theres no new news in the gaming section for WH40K SM for the 360 or DoWII. Just randomly posting some WiP figs

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P9270001.jpg Fluff Nazi's will hate me for this one I'm sure =P WIP tauric marine, dunno why but i felt compelled to anyway. The lower body armor isn't finished yet need to add and carve the plates to have details on em. Basically just a test fig of sorts for now i suppose. Why its in such a crappy pose >.>

Excuse crappy camera. Seems it refuses to take decent pictures at close range even on super macro. http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w44/Cmdr-A/P9270003.jpg Adding more to the boiz~



So anyone else like painting anything or doing stuff with the table top game still? Cause some updates from others might be nice besides just myself. >.>


----------

